# Les Miles can't be King of Driveler # 22



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

My very 1st.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am an IDJIT and I love MUSTARD more than life.


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

*Good Lawd......... Driveler #22*

 Here folks!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

aaahhhhh a brannewan! HAAAY


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Here folks!



Hi


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Silly magicians


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Silly magicians



Les, Did you pay off a magic man to make mine go away?


----------



## kracker (May 29, 2012)

What's up folks?


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's up folks?



Hows the ankle?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> What's up folks?





pstrahin said:


> Hows the ankle?


what he said...........


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Les, Did you pay off a magic man to make mine go away?



I got connections...


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

Hey Keebs...

I had some "Night Moves" out on the boat this weekend.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

I'm just playin, i'm still KING MUDD


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs...
> 
> I had some "Night Moves" out on the boat this weekend.



Please DO NOT post pictures.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs...
> 
> I had some "Night Moves" out on the boat this weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Please DO NOT post pictures.



Aight... I'll just take you off the fishing report distribution list.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Keebs...
> 
> I had some "Night Moves" out on the boat this weekend.



workin on da night moves


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Aight... I'll just take you off the fishing report distribution list.



I misunderstood.  POST all the pictures you want.


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I misunderstood.  POST all the pictures you want.



I will post a few shots from the weekend. 

Sunset on Lanier






Just hanging out on the sandbar





JD's butt and ribs from last night


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

I am seriously confusled. (no surprise there).  It was here, then it was gone, now it is here combined with Keebs # 22 and the Twighlight Zone music is playing in the background. (at least it aint banjos)


----------



## Les Miles (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am seriously confusled. (no surprise there).  It was here, then it was gone, now it is here combined with Keebs # 22 and the Twighlight Zone music is playing in the background. (at least it aint banjos)



It's magic!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I am seriously confusled. (no surprise there).  It was here, then it was gone, now it is here combined with Keebs # 22 and the Twighlight Zone music is playing in the background. (at least it aint banjos)


 I have connections too, yaknow!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have connections too, yaknow!



I knew I liked you!


----------



## kracker (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what he said...........



Waiting for an appt. with another surgeon to discuss the fusion. Thank y'all for asking


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I knew I liked you!





kracker said:


> Waiting for an appt. with another surgeon to discuss the fusion. Thank y'all for asking


 Hang tough, hopefully it'll all work out!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> Waiting for an appt. with another surgeon to discuss the fusion. Thank y'all for asking



My sister was completely immobile for about 10 days.  After that she had an air cast and a walker.  She has no regrets.  Best of luck to ya Kracker!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

fried chekken, mashed taters, broclee


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fried chekken, mashed taters, broclee


you win, left over pizza, but left overs for supper will be baked yellow rice & cheekun.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

My stomach says its lunch time.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My stomach says its lunch time.


 it's off, just like the forum clock!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My stomach says its lunch time.



At least your stomach clock is right.  Maybe it should set the forum clock.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's off, just like the forum clock!





pstrahin said:


> At least your stomach clock is right.  Maybe it should set the forum clock.



 I'm out, see ya'll after lunch.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out, see ya'll after lunch.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 29, 2012)

just finished off some nachos. MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> just finished off some nachos. MMMMMMMMMM


and extra jala......hala........... hot peppers?


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

I had to go with Subway today.  Better than a Big Mac.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I had to go with Subway today.  Better than a Big Mac.


Oh heck yeah, have you tried they're new one, the "Bull", I think it's called?


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck yeah, have you tried they're new one, the "Bull", I think it's called?



Not yet.  What is on it?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh heck yeah, have you tried they're new one, the "Bull", I think it's called?



It sounds good... steak and horseradish sauce


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Not yet.  What is on it?


 it's subway, whatever you want on it............ well, I went to see if they had it advertised but I don't see it, maybe that was Quiznos, which we don't have any more...........


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's subway, whatever you want on it............ well, I went to see if they had it advertised but I don't see it, maybe that was Quiznos, which we don't have any more...........



, You node wut i meant.  The Quiznos in Newnan is gone too.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> , You node wut i meant.  The Quiznos in Newnan is gone too.


 yeah, but I *had* to  ya!  It's been advertised on tv, some kind of angus beef, I think, heck, I got c.r.s. so bad nowadays!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but I *had* to  ya!  It's been advertised on tv, some kind of angus beef, I think, heck, I got *c.r.s.* so bad nowadays!



Meeeeee too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah, but I *had* to  ya!  It's been advertised on tv, some kind of angus beef, I think, heck, I got c.r.s. so bad nowadays!



Hang on...let me go get my readers so I can see what yall are talkin bout.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Meeeeee too!





Sterlo58 said:


> Hang on...let me go get my readers so I can see what yall are talkin bout.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2012)

Hey there...quick fly by!   Puter at home is acting up and puter at work about fully crashed except for IE.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey there...quick fly by!   Puter at home is acting up and puter at work about fully crashed except for IE.


 Hiya Bob!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Toasted ham and cheese sammwiches and chips with ranch dip


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

and no go messing with the King


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

I mean it, this means you.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Ya'll just ain't right.....
Hot wings, white bread, and pickled okra for lunch. Then a nap....


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bob!



Hey sweetie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Ahhhhh, that was a good nap..


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll just ain't right.....
> Hot wings, white bread, and pickled okra for lunch. Then a nap....


 I'll take the nap for ya!


boneboy96 said:


> Hey sweetie!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhhh, that was a good nap..


 still a heavy mist here, I wouldn't care if it stayed like this all week long!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll take the nap for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> still a heavy mist here, I wouldn't care if it stayed like this all week long!



We finally got about a one hour steady rain, and my garden sho' did preciate it...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I mean it, this means you.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll take the nap for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> still a heavy mist here, I wouldn't care if it stayed like this all week long!


Been misting off and on all day but no real rain yet, but its dark to the east and west , and the sun just came out


Workin2Hunt said:


>



Is that all you could find to eat is popcorn


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that all you could find to eat is popcorn



Negative..Had smoked butt, baked beans and tater salad for lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Negative..Had smoked butt, baked beans and tater salad for lunch.



You win


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Negative..Had smoked butt, baked beans and tater salad for lunch.



And you didn't invite us?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you didn't invite us?


 he never does..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he never does..........



And he wonders why midget tossing is so popular in bars...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2012)

UGH....being w/o puter stinks!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And he wonders why *midget tossing *is so popular in bars...



I personally feel it should be taught as an elective!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And you didn't invite us?





Keebs said:


> he never does..........



It was just left overs from yesterday, I'll bring more next time.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And he wonders why midget tossing is so popular in bars...





pstrahin said:


> I personally feel it should be taught as an elective!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It was just left overs from yesterday, I'll bring more next time.



Such anger....


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And he wonders why midget tossing is so popular in bars...





boneboy96 said:


> UGH....being w/o puter stinks!!!!


 how you posting then??? ohwaitnevermind....... carry on....


Workin2Hunt said:


> It was just left overs from yesterday, I'll bring more next time.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Such anger....


 think we need to enroll him in *that* class??????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think we need to enroll him in *that* class??????



Can I teach it ?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> think we need to enroll him in *that* class??????



Who me?


----------



## Hornet22 (May 29, 2012)

Just a public service announcement. Somebody on the swop an sail is offering guided stripper fishing trips. That is all, carry on.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can I teach it ?


show me your certs........... 


Workin2Hunt said:


> Who me?


 you the only one I know that MC is talking about when he references midjits...........


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Just a public service announcement. Somebody on the swop an sail is offering guided stripper fishing trips. That is all, carry on.



I's a litt sloe, but I figured this out.  He spelled swap, swop.
Silly Hornet!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

We have a swap and sell


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> We have a swap and sell


----------



## pstrahin (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I love what you have done with your avatar.  

or did a magic man do that?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Just a public service announcement. Somebody on the swop an sail is offering guided stripper fishing trips. That is all, carry on.



Must have taken it down. All i saw was a trip for fish.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I love what you have done with your avatar.
> 
> or did a magic man do that?



Meh. Her last one was better.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I love what you have done with your avatar.
> 
> or did a magic man do that?


 thank you..........


rhbama3 said:


> Meh. Her last one was better.


 stickin my tongue out at you............ 








_*MUUUUDDDD!!!!!! You bout ready?*_


----------



## mudracing101 (May 29, 2012)

Yep lets go, see ya'll


----------



## Hornet22 (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Must have taken it down. All i saw was a trip for fish.



Nope, third from the bottom of page one. Wonder if you need to bring any Washingtons for bait


----------



## turtlebug (May 29, 2012)

Almost there.  

Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment. 

Lots of fences to mend but maybe on the right track. 

Not getting my hopes up but at least mama can sleep tonight knowing he's safe and being fed well.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Almost there.
> 
> Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady? I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. .


LIAR !!!!!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Almost there.
> 
> Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment.
> 
> ...


Sounds good.


Nicodemus said:


> Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady? I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady? I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...



 okay, i'm done....... no, i'm not....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Almost there.
> 
> Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment.
> 
> ...



Hang in there TBug..


----------



## boneboy96 (May 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Almost there.
> 
> Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment.
> 
> ...



Good to hear Lea!~


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> OK everyone. Nick is being truthful. I do need 2 gunnias so they can help with the bugs and ticks.
> 
> I wont let Nick hurt them.



Won't your chickens eat just as many bugs and ticks as a guinea would?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Won't your chickens eat just as many bugs and ticks as a guinea would?





She`s off somewhere about to die laffin`, but she said to tell you that guineas are more bug eaters than seed eaters. 

I can`t believe I relented...


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s off somewhere about to die laffin`, but she said to tell you that guineas are more bug eaters than seed eaters.
> 
> I can`t believe I relented...



What about a dozen game biddies


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

Hankus said:


> What about a dozen game biddies





`Preciate it, Hankus, but we got more chickens than we can feed right now.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> `Preciate it, Hankus, but we got more chickens than we can feed right now.



Thats why I offered so fast  I got that same problem.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> She`s off somewhere about to die laffin`, but she said to tell you that guineas are more bug eaters than seed eaters.
> 
> I can`t believe I relented...



Okay. Sooo......
Do you want young ones that will grow up and fly off or do you want old ones that will fly off right away?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay. Sooo......
> Do you want young ones that will grow up and fly off or do you want old ones that will fly off right away?



Older ones!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

And only 2 (two). No  more, no less. Preferably both hens or both roosters.   I have no idea how to tell the difference.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And only 2 (two). No  more, no less. Preferably both hens or both roosters.   I have no idea how to tell the difference.



I do believe you might have just created a new sig line.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And only 2 (two). No  more, no less. Preferably both hens or both roosters.   I have no idea how to tell the difference.



I'll call Buster at Bennetts Supply in the morning. We WILL find you some alarm clocks right away!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll call Buster at Bennetts Supply in the morning. We WILL find you some alarm clocks right away!





I knew I could count on my friends!


----------



## turtlebug (May 29, 2012)

Alrighty. Gonna go peel another layer of skin off my crispy face and then it's lights out. Tried the Alka Seltzer PM tonight, nose is about to run away. 

Yall have a good'un. Les, iffin ya read this, hope you have a good flight.  

Night yall.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Almost there.
> 
> Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment.
> 
> ...


   


Nicodemus said:


> Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady? I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...





The Redhead said:


> OK everyone. Nick is being truthful. I do need 2 gunnias so they can help with the bugs and ticks.
> 
> I wont let Nick hurt them.


 


Nicodemus said:


> And only 2 (two). No  more, no less. Preferably both hens or both roosters.   I have no idea how to tell the difference.


Females make the "Buck wheat" sound, the males just "chirp" and you want young ones, so that they grow up on your place & know it as *home*


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Females make the "Buck wheat" sound, the males just "chirp" and you want young ones, so that they grow up on your place & know it as *home*



The last one i heard sounded like: Thwack! Thwack! Blam! Blam! Snap, crack, gurgle.....


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The last one i heard sounded like: Thwack! Thwack! Blam! Blam! Snap, crack, gurgle.....


I don't think the Redhead will be allowing that any more, remember he's a kinder more gentle grizzly now!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I don't think the Redhead will be allowing that any more, remember he's a kinder more gentle grizzly now!



uh huh......


----------



## NOYDB (May 29, 2012)

A Redhead can make you do things you never thought you would.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> A Redhead can make you do things you never thought you would.




Yea, I got 30 years experience with one in particular.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2012)

Holy crap what's going on in here???


----------



## kracker (May 29, 2012)

I have got to quit listening to The Drive By Truckers right before I try to go to sleep. Sheesh.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap what's going on in here???



Well, Nicodemus has decided he's a Hatfield and needs two guinea's( but not for killing this time), Keebs says you can tell Guinea's apart by the way they chirp or buckwheat( have no clue), Hankus can't get rid of some game hens, Bugsy don't want no mudbugs, and i'm out of kit kat bars.


----------



## Hankus (May 29, 2012)

kracker said:


> I have got to quit listening to The Drive By Truckers right before I try to go to sleep. Sheesh.....



Isbell or Hood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2012)

Good goggly moogly it is humpday.   

Dang keebshasanewaviagain kind of day.

The camel brought water for coffee


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Think I'll pass on the camel water coffee 


Mornin internet people


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, Nicodemus has decided he's a Hatfield and needs two guinea's( but not for killing this time), Keebs says you can tell Guinea's apart by the way they chirp or buckwheat( have no clue), .



Sometimes it's called pot raking, but buckwheat works too. 

Oh, and Mernin Droolers.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

Good morning all.   My notebook is dead, my work computer is dead and my home computer is fixin to die!   Have a great Hump Day!   And say a prayer for me...it's my wife's B'Day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all.   My notebook is dead, my work computer is dead and my home computer is fixin to die!   Have a great Hump Day!   And say a prayer for me...it's my wife's B'Day!



I told you to stay away from those sites... Tell Ms. Boneboy Happy Birthday for us..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you to stay away from those sites... Tell Ms. Boneboy Happy Birthday for us..



x2 On the birthday wishes for your wife.

Oh yeah I've been told that "those sites" can be dangerous to your computer...That's just what I was told.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Mornin folks.  Gonna be a long day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady?   I give my word I won't massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...




Yea Right !!!   And I bet you think that Obama dude probably tells the truth too ??!!!???     

Now I know why the lightning strikes were so numerous over in Lee County yesterday !!!!

Greetings from this east Georgia Klan below and they are hoping that the pretty Ms. Redhead gets her wishes soon and then you might have some of their relatives over your way.

PS:  There is a reason that this photo is a little fuzzy.  These suckers are in constant motion and they NEVER stand still even for a second.  They travel throughout the neighborhood squawking Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, Nic, etc, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2012)

Mornin idjits!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 30, 2012)

Oh, Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers too.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2012)

Morning gang.  Coffee, coffee coffee.  

Maybe a Martins biscuit too.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady? I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...


 I knew he loved him some guineas



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning all.   My notebook is dead, my work computer is dead and my home computer is fixin to die!   Have a great Hump Day!   And say a prayer for me...it's my wife's B'Day!


Happy Birthday wishes for her.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yea Right !!!   And I bet you think that Obama dude probably tells the truth too ??!!!???
> 
> Now I know why the lightning strikes were so numerous over in Lee County yesterday !!!!
> 
> ...



Gonna have to change my sig to Nic the guinea lover.







and good morning to the rest of the crowd


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2012)

Mornin`. I was tryin` to think kind thoughts about guineas last night and lightnin` almost hit the house twice.  


And today be The Redhead and my anniversery.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I was tryin` to think kind thoughts about guineas last night and lightnin` almost hit the house twice.
> 
> 
> And today be The Redhead and my anniversery.



Well Happy Anniversery to ya'll


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I was tryin` to think kind thoughts about guineas last night and lightnin` almost hit the house twice.
> 
> 
> And today be The Redhead and my anniversery.




Happy Anniversary Nic and Red.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 30, 2012)

I was just having a little fun with you Nic.  Most of us know that you really do love Guineas.

AND HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU AND MS REDHEAD.  Ya'll sure do make a good pair together.

Now I hope that all of you will have a good a day and pass it on.  I've got to get busy on my regular work now that the load of laundry is done.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

aaaaachoooo-sniffle-sneeze-repeat..............
Mornin folks, Happy anniversary, Nicodemus & The Redhead, Happy Birthday to Mrs. BB!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I was tryin` to think kind thoughts about guineas last night and lightnin` almost hit the house twice.
> 
> 
> And today be The Redhead and my anniversery.





Congratulations Nic and Sheryl !!!






Best of luck to the guineas . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2012)

roofing is roofing but painting is better than roofing but not better than digging water lines but digging water lines is better than busting up ceramic tile.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaaaachoooo-sniffle-sneeze-repeat..............
> Mornin folks, Happy anniversary, Nicodemus & The Redhead, Happy Birthday to Mrs. BB!



You catch that crud that is going around or do you have allergies?


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Almost there.
> 
> Moved out today, no apartment to go back to. Staying with my parents for the immediate moment.
> 
> ...



Good to hear! He'll figure it all out soon. 



Nicodemus said:


> Alright..., The Redhead wants a pair of guineas to run loose in the pasture for bugs. Anybody have any they want to donate to the Lady? I give my word I won`t massacre the varmints. When ya`ll get done laughin`, or get up from faintin` in disbelief, let me know...






Miguel Cervantes said:


> LIAR !!!!!



Sounds like someone else I know... 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm done....... no, i'm not....



I'm laughing 'cause you're laughing!  



The Redhead said:


> OK everyone. Nick is being truthful. I do need 2 gunnias so they can help with the bugs and ticks.
> 
> I wont let Nick hurt them.



Nic wouldn't hurt a soul. Harmless as a newborn puppy... 



Keebs said:


> I don't think the Redhead will be allowing that any more, remember he's a kinder more gentle grizzly now!



I'm the Grizz! He's just an old crusty-gut. 



NOYDB said:


> A Redhead can make you do things you never thought you would.



I will not comment on the above comment out of fear of being banned for NSFW information.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Sounds like someone else I know...



Still the class act, I see.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I was tryin` to think kind thoughts about guineas last night and lightnin` almost hit the house twice.
> 
> 
> And today be The Redhead and my anniversery.



Happy Anniversary! Now, go git that purty lady a pair of guineas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.



Some nasty stuff.  I had a melenoma removed in 1995.  When I am in the sun now, I look like the nerds you see at the beach with a gallon and a half of sunblock on, Oh wait, that nerd is me!

I hope it was localized and heals well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.



Dang Quack, hope they got all of that junk.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Some nasty stuff.  I had a melenoma removed in 1995.  When I am in the sun now, I look like the nerds you see at the beach with a gallon and a half of sunblock on, Oh wait, that nerd is me!
> 
> I hope it was localized and heals well.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang Quack, hope they got all of that junk.





Thanks guys, Doc said they got it all.


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Isbell or Hood


Isbell


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still the class act, I see.



If the shoe fits...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.



DANG Quack. Take good care of that. My Dad has those same bandaids on his ear and chest. Had to take some skin off his chest and put on his ear.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks guys, Doc said they got it all.



Good to hear 



kracker said:


> Isbell



Met a feller yestiddy that said "Whos Jason Isbell?" While we were talkin DBT none the less


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Anybody wanna ride to Hawkinsville


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Anybody wanna ride to Hawkinsville



I DO! I DO! That's where my sister lives.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2012)

y'all want to help hang drywall? it will be a blast.....


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all want to help hang drywall? it will be a blast.....



yep.  I don't mind hanging it, taping it or muddin it.  But I HATE sanding it.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I DO! I DO! That's where my sister lives.



Well I depart in 15 so ya better step on it or you'll miss departure...


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> Met a feller yestiddy that said "Whos Jason Isbell?" While we were talkin DBT none the less


I hope you called him a dirty word for me.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well I depart in 15 so ya better step on it or you'll miss departure...



What I got to step on


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all want to help hang drywall? it will be a blast.....



If you supply the beer I will volunteer 



kracker said:


> I hope you called him a dirty word for me.



I walked off in disbelief after a qwik DBT history lesson 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> What I got to step on



The rocket launcher trigger so you can get here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Everybody decide to work today


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.





pstrahin said:


> Some nasty stuff.  I had a melenoma removed in 1995.  When I am in the sun now, I look like the nerds you see at the beach with a gallon and a half of sunblock on, Oh wait, that nerd is me!
> 
> I hope it was localized and heals well.




When i was at the lake i sprayed on some 70 and then rubbed in some 50, so i was like 120 spf, 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG Quack. Take good care of that. My Dad has those same bandaids on his ear and chest. Had to take some skin off his chest and put on his ear.


I bet he's gonna have some hairy ears
 Get it, chest hairs , ear...... aahhhhhh never mind.


blood on the ground said:


> y'all want to help hang drywall? it will be a blast.....


mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......        NO


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What I got to step on


 The skinny pedal on the right.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody decide to work today



Not decided to, forced to.  My better half has needs that must be met!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You catch that crud that is going around or do you have allergies?


 allergies........... don't know why they're kickin up a fuss right now though........


Hooked On Quack said:


> After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.


 I figured it was already healed after sending you that special med yesterday........... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody decide to work today


 I didn't have a choice, the boss made me!


pstrahin said:


> Not decided to, forced to.  _*My better half has needs that must be met!*_


 that's usually the FUN part of the marriage but you don't seem to think so?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

*keebs*


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

miguel cervantes said:


> *keebs*


_*sir??????*_


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> allergies........... don't know why they're kickin up a fuss right now though........
> 
> I figured it was already healed after sending you that special med yesterday...........
> 
> ...



I think we got our needs confused.  Some are FUN!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think we got our needs confused.  Some are FUN!


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think we got our needs confused.  Some are FUN!



I needs a drank. Anybody wanna drive


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After having some skin cancer removed from under my eye, I've got this HUGE kotex looking bandaid on it.













mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody decide to work today



Even the idjits have to work every now and then.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I needs a drank. Anybody wanna drive



I'll drive.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You got the water in the pool yet?


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Even the idjits have to work every now and then.



I jus try an fake it 



pstrahin said:


> I'll drive.



Be at the store at quittin time. You in fer a treat


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I told you to stay away from those sites... Tell Ms. Boneboy Happy Birthday for us..


 


Workin2Hunt said:


> x2 On the birthday wishes for your wife.
> 
> Oh yeah I've been told that "those sites" can be dangerous to your computer...That's just what I was told.


  


pstrahin said:


> Mornin folks.  Gonna be a long day.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh, Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers too.





blood on the ground said:


> Mornin idjits!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Yea Right !!!   And I bet you think that Obama dude probably tells the truth too ??!!!???
> 
> Now I know why the lightning strikes were so numerous over in Lee County yesterday !!!!
> 
> ...


  


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.  Coffee, coffee coffee.
> 
> Maybe a Martins biscuit too.





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I was tryin` to think kind thoughts about guineas last night and lightnin` almost hit the house twice.
> 
> 
> And today be The Redhead and my anniversery.



Happy Anniversary to U and the Redhead Nic.     And thanks all...I'll pass the wishes on to the other 1/2.   And my puter at work is back up in action!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> aaaaachoooo-sniffle-sneeze-repeat..............
> Mornin folks, Happy anniversary, Nicodemus & The Redhead, Happy Birthday to Mrs. BB!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Good to hear! He'll figure it all out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still the class act, I see.





Les Miles said:


> If the shoe fits...





U 2 need some boxing gloves and an octagon to take out ur frustrations?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> U 2 need some boxing gloves and an octagon to take out ur frustrations?



You're the one that corrupts every puter he touches... It's a wonder you haven't crashed the GON server just by simply being logged on here..


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Dinner time.......


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> U 2 need some boxing gloves and an octagon to take out ur frustrations?



Me and the messican are best buds. 

We just don't like each other during the month of November.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dinner time.......



Where the heck are you? Aussie land or something?


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where the heck are you? Aussie land or something?



What's happnin' brother?? Still keepin the pot thoroughly stirred up?


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dinner time.......



Sup


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2012)

hangin trim is better than dry wall but dry wall is better than wiring and wiring is better than insulation and insulation is better than skretchin carpet. (but all is better than painting)


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup



How the heck are you Hankus....


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got the water in the pool yet?


gotta patch a hole first, but I've started on it, it'll be ready by the weekend!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Dinner time.......


TIIIMMMAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY, hey you tall drank ah water!


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> How the heck are you Hankus....



Was less better than I is but I'm bout good as if I had good sense today. Werkin too much an livin too little


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> gotta patch a hole first, but I've started on it, it'll be ready by the weekend!
> 
> TIIIMMMAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY, hey you tall drank ah water!



POOL PARTY at Keebs house  BYOB Clothes are optional


----------



## Seth carter (May 30, 2012)

spam samich 4 lunch


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Monster an peanuts........road lunch


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> POOL PARTY at Keebs house  BYOB Clothes are optional



Need me to bring the mustard?


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2012)

People is gettin on my nerves today.


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> People is gettin on my nerves today.



Need some mudbug pics to help cheer you up?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Need some mudbug pics to help cheer you up?





Blackened grouper would be good...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's happnin' brother?? Still keepin the pot thoroughly stirred up?



Tryin to keep up with PBradley, but he's a master stirrer and that's a harder job than you'd think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> People is gettin on my nerves today.



CHOOT EM'


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TIIIMMMAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY, hey you tall drank ah water!



Hey darlin!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2012)

Dumb questions should not be wasted on such intelligent people as myself.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to keep up with PBradley, but he's a master stirrer and that's a harder job than you'd think.



I have heard that it is so hard, failure means getting the BANNED stamp


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dumb questions should not be wasted on such intelligent people as myself.



Did you give the glaring red eyes of death with smoke coming out of your nostrils? 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I have heard that it is so hard, failure means getting the BANNED stamp



There's a long line in front of me, and a few just got bumped up..


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was less better than I is but I'm bout good as if I had good sense today. Werkin too much an livin too little



I got some cold ones in the ice box.....I'll send em your way......


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you give the glaring red eyes of death with smoke coming out of your nostrils?
> 
> 
> 
> There's a long line in front of me, and a few just got bumped up..



Like shooting fish in a barrel........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Like shooting fish in a barrel........



Elfiii's gotten a cruel streak in his old age. He doesn't shoot em' right away anymore. He uses a blow dart gun and watches them squirm everytime he hit's em with a dart. When he gets bored with that, then he just yanks em out by the scruff of the neck and throws them on the bank to watch them flop around until the die..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dumb questions should not be wasted on such intelligent people as myself.







^^^^^  Sig line material . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Got off early and about to take all my deer stands to the welder for some upgrades and repairs. Hope he don't hurt me too bad. Hope these ratchet straps hold....


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Elfiii's gotten a cruel streak in his old age. He doesn't shoot em' right away anymore. He uses a blow dart gun and watches them squirm everytime he hit's em with a dart. When he gets bored with that, then he just yanks em out by the scruff of the neck and throws them on the bank to watch them flop around until the die..



I will give Elfii much credit...... he allows potential target a few mistakes, points out their errors then goes about his business educating the idjit nation. Those that fail to heed warnings quickly run out of the generous length of rope they are given and they become an advertisement for the banned clan.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got off early and about to take all my deer stands to the welder for some upgrades and repairs. Hope he don't hurt me too bad. Hope these ratchet straps hold....



bring a bottle of likker with you to barter with


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2012)

:f





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> bring a bottle of likker with you to barter with



 good advice


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got off early and about to take all my deer stands to the welder for some upgrades and repairs. Hope he don't hurt me too bad. Hope these ratchet straps hold....






News at 6 . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> News at 6 . . .



That's what I was thinking...


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> News at 6 . . .



Hey, at least he isn't cleaning out the Koi pond!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey, at least he isn't cleaning out the Koi pond!!!



Or re-wiring his trailer. I wonder if it's possible to see Jesus if a ratchet strap breaks?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or re-wiring his trailer. I wonder if it's possible to see Jesus if a ratchet strap breaks?



its possible he should just take Hesus and let him go up and take the strap off for him.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its possible he should just take Hesus and let him go up and take the strap off for him.



If it were an old style black rubber bungee cord I could see that one happening. Heck I've come close to losing an eye and getting knocked out cold by one of those little 's' hooks when those old bungee cords would let loose. Talkin about a painful goose egg...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

whew............ computers down all mornin. 
Did I hear something about a pool party


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> POOL PARTY at Keebs house  BYOB Clothes are optional


 cORRECTION.............  it's a "OOL Party".......... you don't see no pee in MY Pool!


turtlebug said:


> People is gettin on my nerves today.


 yours tooo??


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Hey darlin!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> whew............ computers down all mornin.
> Did I hear something about a pool party


 why yes, yes you did...................... are you packed for your adventure yet???????


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cORRECTION.............  it's a "OOL Party".......... you don't see no pee in MY Pool!
> 
> yours tooo??
> 
> ...



Mud said clothing is optional?


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Need me to bring the mustard?


Yep, just in case


turtlebug said:


> People is gettin on my nerves today.


 Hey you



Nicodemus said:


> Blackened grouper would be good...


Love me some Blackened Grouper



rhbama3 said:


> Got off early and about to take all my deer stands to the welder for some upgrades and repairs. Hope he don't hurt me too bad. Hope these ratchet straps hold....


Here we go.........


Hooked On Quack said:


> News at 6 . . .



Thats what i was thinking


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> whew............ computers down all mornin.
> Did I hear something about a pool party





Keebs said:


> cORRECTION.............  it's a "OOL Party".......... you don't see no pee in MY Pool!
> 
> yours tooo??
> 
> ...


I wont p in yours ifn you wont p in mine


pstrahin said:


> Mud said clothing is optional?



Optional for the wommenz


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I wont p in yours ifn you wont p in mine
> 
> 
> Optional for the wommenz



Glad that you clarified that.  I was afraid a man in a cheekin mask might show up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

why yes, yes you did...................... are you packed for your adventure yet???????[/QUOTE]

Not yet. Won't take long. All I need is a bathing suit and a fishing pole. 





pstrahin said:


> Mud said clothing is optional?


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Got off early and about to take all my deer stands to the welder for some upgrades and repairs. Hope he don't hurt me too bad. Hope these ratchet straps hold....



I know what happens when they don't 



pstrahin said:


> Glad that you clarified that.  I was afraid a man in a cheekin mask might show up.



Clothes wont stop the stawken, jus makes the game more interestin


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> why yes, yes you did...................... are you packed for your adventure yet???????



Not yet. Won't take long. All I need is a bathing suit and a fishing pole. 





[/QUOTE]

speakin of partays, did your cup ever make it home


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Glad that you clarified that.  I was afraid a man in a cheekin mask might show up.










mrs. hornet22 said:


> why yes, yes you did...................... are you packed for your adventure yet???????



Not yet. Won't take long. All I need is a bathing suit and a fishing pole. 





[/QUOTE]




Pics ????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Not yet. Won't take long. All I need is a bathing suit and a fishing pole.
> 
> And that empty house I spoke about is now gonna be full. The boys has invited ALL his friends.



speakin of partays, did your cup ever make it home[/QUOTE]

NO


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mud said clothing is optional?


that's what he said..............


mudracing101 said:


> I wont p in yours ifn you wont p in mine
> Optional for the wommenz


Deal and uuuhh, nope, goes for the menfolk too............ tyvm!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yet. Won't take long. All I need is a bathing suit and a fishing pole.





mudracing101 said:


> speakin of partays, did your cup ever make it home





mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO


HHHhhhhhmmmmm and no pics NOR a ransom?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

Yawn . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn . . .



Whatchu yawnin about


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn . . .



Now time to drank


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that's what he said..............
> 
> Deal and uuuhh, nope, goes for the menfolk too............ tyvm!
> 
> ...


Thank God Keebs knows how to use the quote/multi-quote feature. It was getting rough trying to decypher the slop y'all were putting together there for a while..


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 30, 2012)

So can just any body come to this pool party or do ya gotta be speshul?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> So can just any body come to this pool party or do ya gotta be speshul?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Okay, i managed to get the stands to the welding guy. Punched a hole in my palm on a sharp bolt( bleeding stopped in only 4 minutes), mashed two fingers between two stands unloading them, and then dumped a whole quart of scalding hot rusty water out of a stand tube on to my crotch.
Other than that, i  didn't have any problems!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God Keebs knows how to use the quote/multi-quote feature. It was getting rough trying to decypher the slop y'all were putting together there for a while..


 you noticed!!!!!!!


fitfabandfree said:


> So can just any body come to this pool party or do ya gotta be speshul?


 we's all speshul in our own ways........... some just more than others!


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 Behave!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i managed to get the stands to the welding guy. Punched a hole in my palm on a sharp bolt( bleeding stopped in only 4 minutes), mashed two fingers between two stands unloading them, and then dumped a whole quart of scalding hot rusty water out of a stand tube on to my crotch.
> Other than that, i  didn't have any problems!


 I swear we're gonna rename you pigpen......... ya know, the one on the Peanuts gang with the cloud over him all the time.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i managed to get the stands to the welding guy. Punched a hole in my palm on a sharp bolt( bleeding stopped in only 4 minutes), mashed two fingers between two stands unloading them, and then dumped a whole quart of scalding hot rusty water out of a stand tube on to my crotch.
> Other than that, i  didn't have any problems!



Sounds like and Allstate mayhem commercial..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like and Allstate mayhem commercial..



Mayhem and I have been BFF's for awhile now. He's not near as funny as he is on tv.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> So can just any body come to this pool party or do ya gotta be speshul?


  Oh ur speshul!  


Keebs said:


> you noticed!!!!!!!
> 
> we's all speshul in our own ways........... some just more than others!
> Behave!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

time for a tetanus shot, new underwear and a nap.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i managed to get the stands to the welding guy. Punched a hole in my palm on a sharp bolt( bleeding stopped in only 4 minutes), mashed two fingers between two stands unloading them, and then dumped a whole quart of scalding hot rusty water out of a stand tube on to my crotch.
> Other than that, i  didn't have any problems!



Another speshul moment!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like and Allstate mayhem commercial..


 THAT'S IT!!!!!!!!!!!


rhbama3 said:


> time for a tetanus shot, new underwear and a nap.


 poor Wobert!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Another speshul moment!



oh shuddup......


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i managed to get the stands to the welding guy. Punched a hole in my palm on a sharp bolt( bleeding stopped in only 4 minutes), mashed two fingers between two stands unloading them, and then dumped a whole quart of scalding hot rusty water out of a stand tube on to my crotch.
> Other than that, i  didn't have any problems!



I would sue the stand company.  The tubes should only contain cool water so when it is spilt where the sun don't shine, there is no damage!


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Deal and uuuhh, nope, goes for the menfolk too............ tyvm!


Well......... ok............ wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah


fitfabandfree said:


> So can just any body come to this pool party or do ya gotta be speshul?


Come on, all day



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i managed to get the stands to the welding guy. Punched a hole in my palm on a sharp bolt( bleeding stopped in only 4 minutes), mashed two fingers between two stands unloading them, and then dumped a whole quart of scalding hot rusty water out of a stand tube on to my crotch.
> Other than that, i  didn't have any problems!


 Lucks improving



rhbama3 said:


> time for a tetanus shot, new underwear and a nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time for a tetanus shot, new underwear and a nap.






Well, at least you didn't make the news . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like and Allstate mayhem commercial..



  That is funny.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mud said clothing is optional?



Don't forget the sunscreen.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

I hear the beer callin me to rescue it from its frosty prison


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I hear the beer callin me to rescue it from its frosty prison



We had a weddin at my house on the 19th, my son got hitched.  I was cleaning out my garage last night.  When I went to move one of my coolers, it was heavy.  When I opened it, it was FULL of Heineken.  What am I supposed to do with all of it?


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the sunscreen.



You got that right.  Some of them sensative areas might not appreciate it!


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We had a weddin at my house on the 19th, my son got hitched.  I was cleaning out my garage last night.  When I went to move one of my coolers, it was heavy.  When I opened it, it was FULL of Heineken.  What am I supposed to do with all of it?



Test one by quick chilling it in the freezer. If it still good then refrigerate the rest an enjoy. If no good use it to trap snails


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the sunscreen.



Lawd but who would apply it


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the sunscreen.





pstrahin said:


> You got that right.  Some of them sensative areas might not appreciate it!



I gots a all over tan


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I gots a all over tan



All over what  Ya ears


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> All over what  Ya ears



and my arms


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2012)

Well now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now...



That one's eying you.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 30, 2012)

Keebs lets go, i'm out ya'll


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Lock n load


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets go, i'm out ya'll





Hankus said:


> Lock n load


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

Waitin on 7 . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

First rounds up, an its prepaid......where yall at


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> First rounds up, an its prepaid......where yall at





Was down your way yesterday, had dinner at the Country Buffet, man they got some GOOD groceries !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> First rounds up, an its prepaid......where yall at



trying to find my power drill. You seen it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to find my power drill. You seen it?






Oh Laaaaaaaawd, somebody dial 911 . . .


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was down your way yesterday, had dinner at the Country Buffet, man they got some GOOD groceries !!!



Son they sho do. Make ya hurt yerself



rhbama3 said:


> trying to find my power drill. You seen it?



It was by the saw last i seen it


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to find my power drill. You seen it?



just go to the dentist.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

Round 2


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaaawd, somebody dial 911 . . .


whaat? 


Hankus said:


> Son they sho do. Make ya hurt yerself
> 
> 
> 
> It was by the saw last i seen it


I haven't seen the saw in a while either. I need it too. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> just go to the dentist.



two weeks. Earliest he could get me in. However, i need the drill to enlarge the cotter pin holes in the ladder stand legs. It's a two man stand made in china. I think they are trying to kill americans and make it look like an accident.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> whaat?
> 
> I haven't seen the saw in a while either. I need it too.
> 
> ...





Let somebody else work on it for you!!!!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (May 30, 2012)

Them sassafrass trees attract some strange critters, a tree with 3 different kinda leaves is a little strange too!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh ur speshul!



Thanks Bones, and Miguel!    I'm ready for some pool time!  Got my new kini this weekend in fact!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Got my new kini this weekend in fact!



Hey, so did I....


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Hankusthe beer is skunky, looks like snail bait.


----------



## crappiedex (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was down your way yesterday, had dinner at the Country Buffet, man they got some GOOD groceries !!!



Man the fried ribs are some kinda goooood   and nanner puddin


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was down your way yesterday, had dinner at the Country Buffet, man they got some GOOD groceries !!!



Not always, but usually whenever the words country and buffet are in the same sentence, there is gonna be a throwdown!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Thanks Bones, and Miguel!    I'm ready for some pool time!  Got my new kini this weekend in fact!



Pics woman...how many times you gotta be told...w/o pics, it didn't happen!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics woman...how many times you gotta be told...w/o pics, it didn't happen!



It's all she can do to log on and post twice in a month, much less the same day. Give her time !!!!


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> pics woman...how many times you gotta be told...w/o pics, it didn't happen!



x100 :d


----------



## boneboy96 (May 30, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all she can do to log on and post twice in a month, much less the same day. Give her time !!!!


----------



## Sirduke (May 30, 2012)

Evening folks, whats the word ?


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2012)

Hmmmm, I need a new avatar. Lemme see if I can get a pic of Uncle Fester, my cross-eyed siamese kitty. 


Who in the name of everything Holy let Wobbert-Woo!  near power tools again?


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2012)

Uncle Fester RAWKS!    

I love this dumb cat for some reason.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmmm, I need a new avatar. Lemme see if I can get a pic of Uncle Fester, my cross-eyed siamese kitty.
> 
> 
> Who in the name of everything Holy let Wobbert-Woo!  near power tools again?



He can't find them.    Someone may have saved him from himself.


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He can't find them.    Someone may have saved him from himself.



I figure Bubbette hid em to save on ER Co-pays. 

I just hope she didn't tell Bait where she put them cause he and Wobbert-Woo!  are on the phone now scheming and plotting for our yearly pork slaughter.


----------



## pstrahin (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uncle Fester RAWKS!
> 
> I love this dumb cat for some reason.



He's got one eye huntin and one eye fishin.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uncle Fester RAWKS!
> 
> I love this dumb cat for some reason.



He definitely has that "I'm almost as special as Lewis" look don't he? 
At what point do you officially become a cat hoarder?


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Need some mudbug pics to help cheer you up?







turtlebug said:


> Dumb questions should not be wasted on such intelligent people as myself.



Hello Bugsy! 



mudracing101 said:


> I gots a all over tan







rhbama3 said:


> At what point do you officially become a cat hoarder?



I like kitties


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Two italian sausage dogs and waiting on Hatfields and Mccoys to come on.


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Two italian sausage dogs and waiting on Hatfields and Mccoys to come on.



How many band-aids you wearing?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> How many band-aids you wearing?



None. I just yanked the skin off.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hankusthe beer is skunky, looks like snail bait.



Such as it is 



Sirduke said:


> Evening folks, whats the word ?



Thunderbird 

















Rode home from the bar


----------



## Les Miles (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> None. I just yanked the skin off.


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

evenin folks.....are we solving all the worlds problems in here tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin folks.....are we solving all the worlds problems in here tonight?



We're watchin womenz and chillrens get kilt on TV.


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> evenin folks.....are we solving all the worlds problems in here tonight?



pends..............wassa problem


----------



## UK bowhunter (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> pends..............wassa problem



problem is my beer fridge is runnin low........


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Such as it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and the price was forty twice...


----------



## Hankus (May 30, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> problem is my beer fridge is runnin low........



Want I should give you a prepers class /huh:



kracker said:


> and the price was forty twice...



Seems you mite be some of my long lost kin kracker


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Want I should give you a prepers class /huh:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems you mite be some of my long lost kin kracker


Could be, Hankus!


----------



## kracker (May 30, 2012)

Had a good night tonight, an old friend I hadn't saw in years came by. We loaded up and rode backroads for a couple of hours and then drank a couple of beers and ate some mexican food.

Just what I needed...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> trying to find my power drill. You seen it?


Don't do it Pookie!!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 30, 2012)

Gonna be a long day at work. Ain't often I can't sleep, but when Ise can't, Ise do it right.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna be a long day at work. Ain't often I can't sleep, but when Ise can't, Ise do it right.



Speaking of that


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Gonna be a long day at work. Ain't often I can't sleep, but when Ise can't, Ise do it right.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Speaking of that



Speakinig of that...it;s Thirsty Thursday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

Well bb here is some caffeine so that you can be awake for the ethanol later.


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

I got that twinge in my brain that tells me I near done it too good last night


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (May 31, 2012)

Happy Thursday to you BB, Gobblin, and Hankus.

I got tired of just seeing that dang "white screen" about an hour and a half ago so I did something productive instead.  I ate breakfast, washed a load of clothes, and then read the newspaper.  Thank heavens my name wasn't on the obituary page today.

Hope all of you will behave today and stay on the good foot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

Another great day for mustard lovers!


----------



## kracker (May 31, 2012)

Morning folks. Heading to Tifton to move our youngest daughter into the dorms at ABAC.
Y'all act like you got some raisin' about ya today.


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks. Heading to Tifton to move our youngest daughter into the dorms at ABAC.
> Y'all act like you got some raisin' about ya today.



Tell her not to talk to any strange men wearing a cheekun mask and carrying a twista mat.


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2012)

Mornin ya'll, sausage dogs with mustard this morning. I sure do love me some mustard.

Oh by the way , there aint no men in T-town wearin cheekun masks


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll, sausage dogs with mustard this morning. I sure do love me some mustard.
> 
> Oh by the way , there aint no men in T-town wearin cheekun masks



Did I hear the King say MUSTARD????

   

BTW - you neva know where the Quacksta be lurking...


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

AC condensor motor is shot........welcome to my life


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> AC condensor motor is shot........welcome to my life



Does that make you hot under the collar?

Summer is coming; there is no decision.


----------



## baldfish (May 31, 2012)

Morning Folks


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 31, 2012)

Morning to all, 


Got alot to do today before the rains make thier way in, so I needed that extra kick. 

Made my coffee this morning not with water, but with RED BULL.  Red Bull coffee and a NOS chaser...  that outta get me going..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 31, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning Folks



Morning Dude.  That Beeping was me last week as I was a riding by..


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Uhmmm. Your teeth are white but you need to wash your face this morning, its a lill dirty.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 31, 2012)

Morning Keebs..


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does that make you hot under the collar?
> 
> Summer is coming; there is no decision.



I done called the man so Andy wont bother me



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning to all,
> 
> 
> Got alot to do today before the rains make thier way in, so I needed that extra kick.
> ...



Son  that outta do it. 



Mornin teeths......I mean keebs


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Uhmmm. Your teeth are white but you need to wash your face this morning, its a lill dirty.


be right back.......


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Keebs..


 Hellllooooo RM!


Hankus said:


> Mornin teeths......I mean keebs




























 Mud's one to talk.............. I snapped his pic this morning.........


----------



## mudracing101 (May 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> be right back.......
> 
> Hellllooooo RM!
> 
> ...


----------



## baldfish (May 31, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning Dude.  That Beeping was me last week as I was a riding by..



You back from the trip already have not been keeping up



Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Not the motor, but the blade. I got motors, not blades.....boy it jus gets better an better


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

baldfish said:


>


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 31, 2012)

baldfish said:


> You back from the trip already have not been keeping up



Yeah, only 6 days this time around.  Got back in late last thursday night.  a short trip only some 1800 miles or so.


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good morning folks.


 Hey stranger!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey stranger!



Howdy Keebsy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Howdy Keebsy


How's things on your homefront.......... Karma kicked in yet?


Hooked On Quack said:


>


Howyoudoin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> How's things on your homefront.......... Karma kicked in yet?
> 
> Howyoudoin?






Wonderful, and yourself ??


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonderful, and yourself ??


 you got goooood drugs, didn't ya?
I'm doing wonderful too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you got goooood drugs, didn't ya?
> I'm doing wonderful too!





mebbe . . .


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> mebbe . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2012)

Im late..whadi miss?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







Keebs said:


> How's things on your homefront.......... Karma kicked in yet?



Well, my blood/alkihol levels are about back to normal. 

Not sure on the karma. All has been quite lately. 

Had a little anxiety going last night. Girlfriend was coming out of the grocery store yesterday following about five feet behind an elderly lady crossing the pedestrian crossing and saw a car run the stop sign. She tried to reach out to the woman to pull her back but just froze up and screamed and the car ran over the woman all the way back to the back tires before they stopped. She said she couldn't get the sounds of it out of her head (bones breaking, etc.). Not sure how the lady faired, wasn't even on the news.

A few hugs, a little talking and a few beers and she settled down somewhat. I couldn't imagine.


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Had a little anxiety going last night. Girlfriend was coming out of the grocery store yesterday following about five feet behind an elderly lady crossing the pedestrian crossing and saw a car run the stop sign. She tried to reach out to the woman to pull her back but just froze up and screamed and the car ran over the woman all the way back to the back tires before they stopped. She said she couldn't get the sounds of it out of her head (bones breaking, etc.). Not sure how the lady faired, wasn't even on the news.
> 
> A few hugs, a little talking and a few beers and she settled down somewhat. I couldn't imagine.



Holy cow!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Well, my blood/alkihol levels are about back to normal.
> 
> Not sure on the karma. All has been quite lately.
> 
> ...


 That poor woman!!!! And the GF, that's gotta be rough!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Im late..whadi miss?


 I tole you lasstime, no cliff notes, just go back & start over!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Im late..whadi miss?



Hey Blood 



Les Miles said:


> Holy cow!!!



X 2



Keebs said:


> That poor woman!!!! And the GF, that's gotta be rough!!!



She was in total duress. Made me feel the same hearing it.
Sad for sure.

Now back to our regular scheduled program


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Well, my blood/alkihol levels are about back to normal.
> 
> Not sure on the karma. All has been quite lately.
> 
> ...



That's terrible


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Pics woman...how many times you gotta be told...w/o pics, it didn't happen!




  I forgot about that.  My bad!

Can somebody pleeeeaaaze come make this phone stop ringing.  It won't shut up and it's keeping me from playing on Woody's.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all she can do to log on and post twice in a month, much less the same day. Give her time !!!!



Werd!  I'm even slacking on that other place.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I forgot about that.  My bad!
> 
> Can somebody pleeeeaaaze come make this phone stop ringing.  It won't shut up and it's keeping me from playing on Woody's.





Want me to shoot it?


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


>



You guys are gonna wish you hadn't asked for pics, I'm telling ya!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to shoot it?



That would be awesome!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

Hey...I thought I was the campfire's photographer!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Well, my blood/alkihol levels are about back to normal.
> 
> Not sure on the karma. All has been quite lately.
> 
> ...


Wow!  That is horrible.


----------



## NOYDB (May 31, 2012)

I bet a cell phone was involved.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Hey...I thought I was the campfire's photographer!



Good to know!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Wow!  That is horrible.



Good to see you over here. 

I haven't waded the creek in a while. Tough to do both.

Incoming


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Pizza fer lunch


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Good to see you over here.
> 
> I haven't waded the creek in a while. Tough to do both.
> 
> Incoming





BAM!  It landed!  These days I'm having trouble do either one.  Stupid responsibilities!  

I don't wanna be grown up any more!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, salmon patties, fresh green beans, and smashed new potatos !!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

You guys are killing me!  I haven't had time for lunch yet, and don't see me sneaking out any time soon.  I would settle for just a little chocolate!  Anyone wanna bring me some chocolate?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> You guys are killing me!  I haven't had time for lunch yet, and don't see me sneaking out any time soon.  I would settle for just a little chocolate!  Anyone wanna bring me some chocolate?


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Gonna get warm today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna get warm today



Already warm today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Gonna get warm today



that makes the beers go down better


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Pizza fer lunch





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, salmon patties, fresh green beans, and smashed new potatos !!!


 Mmmmmm, baked new tater & left over country style rib.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Looks like I'm gonna be getting me some lunch after all.  My boss just sent someone to get me some and is even paying for it.  

I'm a little bit spoiled around here!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> You guys are killing me!  I haven't had time for lunch yet, and don't see me sneaking out any time soon.  I would settle for just a little chocolate!  Anyone wanna bring me some chocolate?





fitfabandfree said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be getting me some lunch after all.  My boss just sent someone to get me some and is even paying for it.
> 
> I'm a little bit spoiled around here!



Did he get U some chocolate too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Looks like I'm gonna be getting me some lunch after all.  My boss just sent someone to get me some and is even paying for it.
> 
> I'm a little bit spoiled around here!



Why didn't the boss answer the phone and let you go to lunch like you deserve?


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Did he get U some chocolate too?



Na....she so sshhwwweeeet she didnt need it


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Did he get U some chocolate too?



 NO!


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Already warm today.



Yep



blood on the ground said:


> that makes the beers go down better



Yep


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why didn't the boss answer the phone and let you go to lunch like you deserve?



I don't allow the boss to answer the phone!!!!  I've made that mistake before.  Left for 10 min and came back in the door with him screaming and telling someone to go F OFF and slamming the phone down.  

  I've given strict orders since then.  He knows to let the machine pick it up.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Na....she so sshhwwweeeet she didnt need it



 I may not need it, but sure would like to have it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I may not need it, but sure would like to have it.



We talking chocolate here?


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Wish I could catch a nap now that I'm fed


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We talking chocolate here?



I aint sure


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We talking chocolate here?



At the moment!


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I may not need it, but sure would like to have it.





gobbleinwoods said:


> We talking chocolate here?





Hankus said:


> I aint sure





fitfabandfree said:


> At the moment!



Bunch of idjits


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't wanna be grown up any more!



Me either 



Hankus said:


> Gonna get warm today



Yep. Feeling kinda warm in here. 



Keebs said:


> Mmmmmm, baked new tater & left over country style rib.



Baked tater and left over ribeye 



fitfabandfree said:


> I may not need it, but sure would like to have it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of idjits


----------



## Les Miles (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


>



I'm affend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> I don't allow the boss to answer the phone!!!!  I've made that mistake before.  Left for 10 min and came back in the door with him screaming and telling someone to go F OFF and slamming the phone down.
> 
> I've given strict orders since then.  He knows to let the machine pick it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2012)

<------PBJ,tater chips, chocolate milk 


How y'all iz???


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



He's a good guy, but has a low tolerance for stupid people.  I couldn't be working for better people.  Been here 6 yrs now, and wouldn't want to be any where else.  

Plus, I've learned how to handle him after all this time.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, salmon patties, fresh green beans, and smashed new potatos !!!



What did you put on the patties? 



Jeff C. said:


> <------PBJ,tater chips, chocolate milk
> 
> 
> How y'all iz???



Gude. Afternoon Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> What did you put on the patties?
> 
> 
> 
> Gude. Afternoon Jeff



Hit the spot!!  How ya doin Luki?


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Well, my blood/alkihol levels are about back to normal.
> 
> Not sure on the karma. All has been quite lately.
> 
> ...



Dude, that is rough.  I hope the GF can get her head clear.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

Afternoon folks.  

I still suck at golf.  Should have just stayed in the office today.


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> I still suck at golf.  Should have just stayed in the office today.



 at least your honest


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> at least your honest



Yeah I shot in the low 80's.  One it hit 90, I left.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> I still suck at golf.  Should have just stayed in the office today.



See, you shouldn't be trying to play on a work day.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> See, you shouldn't be trying to play on a work day.



Company function and I didn't have much of a choice.  I tried to weasel out but the boss always wins.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> See, you shouldn't be trying to play on a work day.



Theres never a better time to play than on a work day!


----------



## blood on the ground (May 31, 2012)

speakin of playin.......i gots ta go work on the new house again today....bla, 7days a week 3 weeks in a row, I be tired tadeaf


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Where's my Sugar Plum ???


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my Sugar Plum ???



You got visions of Sugar Plum dancin in your head?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> You got visions of Sugar Plum dancin in your head?






Sumpin like that . . .


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Company function and I didn't have much of a choice.  I tried to weasel out but the boss always wins.



So you haven't figured out how to handle your boss yet, is what you're saying.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Theres never a better time to play than on a work day!



I wouldn't know cuz I'm here 6 days a week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin like that . . .



Prevert...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert...


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> So you haven't figured out how to handle your boss yet, is what you're saying.



Yesum, that is what I'm sayin.  And he even works in our Indiana Office.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yesum, that is what I'm sayin.  And he even works in our Indiana Office.



Did he at least pay for it?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Did he at least pay for it?



Don't we all?


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't we all?



Werd!


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Did he at least pay for it?



Well, he didn't directly, but the company did.  Even had a couple beers for FREE!.. I do NOT like FAT TIRE!  But Bud-Lite is goood when its hawt outside!


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't we all?



YES one way or the other!!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Well, he didn't directly, but the company did.  Even had a couple beers for FREE!.. I do NOT like FAT TIRE!  But Bud-Lite is goood when its hawt outside!



Sounds like it was better than being at the office for sure then.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Sounds like it was better than being at the office for sure then.



It was ok.  Just too hot!


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It was ok.  Just too hot!



It is hot out there!

Now it's getting cloudy, so it looks like no pool time or kini for me today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> It is hot out there!
> 
> Now it's getting cloudy, so it looks like no pool time or kini for me today!





No kini time for you means no kini time for us


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> It is hot out there!
> 
> Now it's getting cloudy, so it looks like no pool time or kini for me today!



still no pics no kini.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

Start wishing the clouds away and the sun to come out so I can wear it.  I've only been able to use it once so far.


----------



## fitfabandfree (May 31, 2012)

It's quitting time for me, so make it happen fast please!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> No kini time for you means no kini time for us





gobbleinwoods said:


> still no pics no kini.






Gimme a second, I'll go slip mine on . . .


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

where in tarnation is erybody?  No Keebs, no Mud, no Le Smiles, Mrs. Hornet 22?  Are they havin a party in the Kangs moat and didn't invite us?


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gimme a second, I'll go slip mine on . . .



I wore a thong to the beach and got arrested.  Apparently there is a front and a back to those thangs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wore a thong to the beach and got arrested.  Apparently there is a front and a back to those thangs!





nanner slang !!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nanner slang !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 31, 2012)

mental eye bleach please.


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mental eye bleach please.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I wore a thong to the beach and got arrested.  Apparently there is a front and a back to those thangs!



The sad thing is, you didn't meet the requirements to recognize the difference between front and back..


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mental eye bleach please.





pstrahin said:


>



 X2


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The sad thing is, you didn't meet the requirements to recognize the difference between front and back..



I didn't think of that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The sad thing is, you didn't meet the requirements to recognize the difference between front and back..





OH SNAP!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> where in tarnation is erybody?  No Keebs, no Mud, no Le Smiles, Mrs. Hornet 22?  Are they havin a party in the Kangs moat and didn't invite us?


 sorry, got all star kids to put on lists & more lists to make, b/c's to pull, you know, work.........

BUT.....................


_*MUD, you ready????????*_


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sorry, got all star kids to put on lists & more lists to make, b/c's to pull, you know, work.........
> 
> BUT.....................
> 
> ...



Ya'll have a fabulous evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 31, 2012)

Fixin to go boil some shrimp and blue crabs, might as well throw some redfish on the grill while I'm at it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go boil some shrimp and blue crabs, might as well throw some redfish on the grill while I'm at it






Sounds good Chief !!!  How're you doin??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Come on 7pm !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go boil some shrimp and blue crabs, might as well throw some redfish on the grill while I'm at it


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!



Sup Unk  Call me sometime. Lost yer numbers when I switched phones


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 31, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sup Unk  Call me sometime. Lost yer numbers when I switched phones





Will do !!!  PM sent.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 31, 2012)

Evening, people.
Well the wheels fell off about 1am. Even though i wasn't on call, the "call guy" was busy with an emergency when another case came up. So, i went in at 1am and got home at 3:30am. Back up at 0515 for a long day and just got home. Bubbette was kind enough to go grab me a chick-fil-a. Just took a zyrtec and a couple of aleve and about to crash hard.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go boil some shrimp and blue crabs, might as well throw some redfish on the grill while I'm at it



Doing ok there Jeffro?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people.
> Well the wheels fell off about 1am. Even though i wasn't on call, the "call guy" was busy with an emergency when another case came up. So, i went in at 1am and got home at 3:30am. Back up at 0515 for a long day and just got home. Bubbette was kind enough to go grab me a chick-fil-a. Just took a zyrtec and a couple of aleve and about to crash hard.



Long day for sure Robert!   Get ya some sleep B4 the beeper goes off again!


----------



## pstrahin (May 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people.
> Well the wheels fell off about 1am. Even though i wasn't on call, the "call guy" was busy with an emergency when another case came up. So, i went in at 1am and got home at 3:30am. Back up at 0515 for a long day and just got home. Bubbette was kind enough to go grab me a chick-fil-a. Just took a zyrtec and a couple of aleve and about to crash hard.



What do you do?

I hope you get some rest.


----------



## turtlebug (May 31, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, people.
> Well the wheels fell off about 1am. Even though i wasn't on call, the "call guy" was busy with an emergency when another case came up. So, i went in at 1am and got home at 3:30am. Back up at 0515 for a long day and just got home. Bubbette was kind enough to go grab me a chick-fil-a. Just took a zyrtec and a couple of aleve and about to crash hard.



Bait said to get some rest. He's all giddy about spending Saturday with you. He wants to make sure you get your beauty sleep. He likes you all refreshed and spunky like that.       

I sowwy my Wobbert-Woo!  

Tell Alli-gator I said congrats!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 31, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> What do you do?
> .



He keeps the honda engines running on the jaws of life style rib crackers they use for heart surgery down there..

Hope you get some rest Rob.


----------



## Hankus (May 31, 2012)

Fell asleep in my recliner, now to go to bed an replicate that experience in a horizontal manner


----------



## Seth carter (May 31, 2012)

somebody keeps turnin the water spicket in the back yard on an leavin its happend twice today no idea who it was


----------



## NOYDB (May 31, 2012)

Wasn't me.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (May 31, 2012)

Not I.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2012)

Good morning GON!    TGIF!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning GON!    TGIF!!!



Morning..one more day in Iowa then home sweet home.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Morning..one more day in Iowa then home sweet home.



You travellin with PBradley?

Mernin Droolers.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You travellin with PBradley?
> 
> Mernin Droolers.



Yeah..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Mornin to tha lights out crew


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Yeah..



Such enthusiasm!!! Has he converted you to a Libertarian or something?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin to tha lights out crew


Morning bro.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Such enthusiasm!!! Has he converted you to a Libertarian or something?



LOL...naw .....I been up since 3:30. Leaned libertarian since the early 90's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweetwater said:


> Morning bro.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...naw .....I been up since 3:30. Leaned libertarian since the early 90's



Well, when he ain't lookin, give him a smack in the back of the head for us PF'ers today would you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, when he ain't lookin, give him a smack in the back of the head for us PF'ers today would you? [/QUO
> Lol...have you seen the size of that noggin?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Good mornin ya'll.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 1, 2012)

Mornin dribblers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning ya'll.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin dribblers.



Are you calling them Prostate Cowboys?


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 1, 2012)

Mornin Perkalators  -   hot java done, an iced one maybe later 

A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group...  I can't wait!  I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin Perkalators  -   hot java done, an iced one maybe later
> 
> A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group...  I can't wait!  I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin Perkalators  -   hot java done, an iced one maybe later
> 
> A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group...  I can't wait!  I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.



That's an awesome thing to do! Thanks for your support!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin Perkalators  -   hot java done, an iced one maybe later
> 
> A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group...  I can't wait!  I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.



StriperAddict, I would have problems with my emotions in this situation for sure.  I agree, it just doesn't get any better than seeing families reunited like this.  

GOOD MORNING to all of you. Just a quick fly by to say TGIF.

Gots lots of work to do today so ya'll have a good one.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2012)

word dribblers


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> word dribblers



Thunderbird


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Whooooooot, only 10 1/2 hrs to go !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin Perkalators  -   hot java done, an iced one maybe later
> 
> A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group...  I can't wait!  I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

*TGIF*​


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Thunderbird


wildturkey


Hooked On Quack said:


> Whooooooot, only 10 1/2 hrs to go !!!



short day er what



pinto beans fer dinner = crop dustin the coworkerz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

KEEBS !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEBS !!!!


 Shuggums!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 1, 2012)

Where in the heck do you get these avatars Keebs?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning GON!    TGIF!!!



Morning Bonesy!  Hope you have a great Friday!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Good mornin ya'll.



Moanin'!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where in the heck do you get these avatars Keebs?



She gets some gooduns.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Mornin Perkalators  -   hot java done, an iced one maybe later
> 
> A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group...  I can't wait!  I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.



That's very cool.  One of my great friends is going today to watch her son graduate from basic training.  It's been a rough 6 weeks or so on her.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Bonesy!  Hope you have a great Friday!



Isn't that typing around the censor?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> That's very cool.  One of my great friends is going today to watch her son graduate from basic training.  It's been a rough 6 weeks or so on her.



Only 6 weeks for Basic Training? What branch of service?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Only 6 weeks for Basic Training? What branch of service?



Air Force used to be 6 weeks but I think they even went up to 8.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Only 6 weeks for Basic Training? What branch of service?



The very basic one.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2012)

One cup of coffee to go please


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Only 6 weeks for Basic Training? What branch of service?



Marines I believe.  And I could be wrong.  It wouldn't be the first time.  I was thinking we just had his going away party 6 wks ago, but time is flying by these days.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Isn't that typing around the censor?


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Morning folks. Interesting 5 hr. drive to Tifton yesterday. Left the house, hadn't even made it to the paved road when my father committed a mortal sin, he said "the air conditioner sure does work good in this truck". 1 hour later, just the other side of Athens, it quit.

It's a long ride on down with no a/c, but we make it. Got my daughter moved in and after 3 trips to Wal-Mart, we're ready to leave. Start up the road and the a/c works again, yeahhhh!

Went through a hard rain a few miles out of Tifton and from the looks of things, y'all could use it. I didn't realize it was that dry down there.

All in all not a terrible day, youngest daughter is happy and we made it home in 1 piece.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Where in the heck do you get these avatars Keebs?


 I has conneckshuns...........


pstrahin said:


> She gets some gooduns.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> One cup of coffee to go please


 Hiya Tripod!


kracker said:


> Morning folks. Interesting 5 hr. drive to Tifton yesterday. Left the house, hadn't even made it to the paved road when my father committed a mortal sin, he said "the air conditioner sure does work good in this truck". 1 hour later, just the other side of Athens, it quit.
> 
> It's a long ride on down with no a/c, but we make it. Got my daughter moved in and after 3 trips to Wal-Mart, we're ready to leave. Start up the road and the a/c works again, yeahhhh!
> 
> ...


 Murphy lives around you too, huh?
I thought I heard that weird horn of yours when ya passed my exit.........


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I has conneckshuns...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Murphy rides shotgun with me. I did think about y'all when we got down y'alls way because it was dinner time.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yep, Murphy rides shotgun with me. I did think about y'all when we got down y'alls way because it was dinner time.


dinner=lunch or dinner=supper?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dinner=lunch or dinner=supper?






Once again, breakfast, dinner, supper  . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 1, 2012)

i just reloaded the pinto gun whats that...omg


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, breakfast, dinner, supper  . . .


Thank you!
You're not really from the south, are you Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i just reloaded the pinto gun whats that...omg





You're a one man band !!! 




kracker said:


> Thank you!
> You're not really from the south, are you Keebs?





She's just a lil confused . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, breakfast, dinner, supper  . . .



did you get it?  got it! good.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> dinner=lunch or dinner=supper?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, breakfast, dinner, supper  . . .





kracker said:


> Thank you!
> You're not really from the south, are you Keebs?



Just call it all vittles.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, breakfast, dinner, supper  . . .





blood on the ground said:


> i just reloaded the pinto gun whats that...omg





kracker said:


> Thank you!
> You're not really from the south, are you Keebs?










Hooked On Quack said:


> She's just a lil confused . . .









pstrahin said:


> Just call it all vittles.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Statesboro bound


Loadup


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 1, 2012)

Note to sef... never use dry erase markers on anything laminated 

20 min later and half a bottle of rain-x got'r done tho  




Have a safe 'n inspir'd wickkend dribs & dribbetts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Statesboro bound
> 
> 
> Loadup






Take Blood with ya . . .


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Take Blood with ya . . .



But make him ride in the back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Still no Shuga Plum ???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no Shuga Plum ???



Mebbe I should pay a visit on my way through


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no Shuga Plum ???



you done run another one off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

What's gwine on???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Still no Shuga Plum ???


She's scramblin right now getting ready for school to start........  you don't check FB??


Hankus said:


> Mebbe I should pay a visit on my way through


Yeah, she needs a break, stop by & watch the kids for her for a little bit!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> you done run another one off.


really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Jeff C. said:


> What's gwine on???


 Hey you!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's gwine on???



Not much. How were the eatin las evenin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She's scramblin right now getting ready for school to start........  you don't check FB??
> 
> Yeah, she needs a break, stop by & watch the kids for her for a little bit!
> 
> ...


Bump dat I ain stoppin sure nuf now. Prolly won't even toot the horn


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> She's scramblin right now getting ready for school to start........  you don't check FB??
> 
> Yeah, she needs a break, stop by & watch the kids for her for a little bit!
> 
> ...



WHO?? 





Hankus said:


> Not much. How were the eatin las evenin



Dang good!!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 1, 2012)

fried gizzards for lunch.......yumm,yumm

what up y'all?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bump dat I ain stoppin sure nuf now. Prolly won't even toot the horn


 some frwiend you are!


Jeff C. said:


> WHO??


CHIEFFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


rydert said:


> fried gizzards for lunch.......yumm,yumm
> 
> what up y'all?


iwantsome...............  trade ya this chicken casserole concoction for them..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds good Chief !!!  How're you doin??



Doin good Quackster, doin good!!! Thanks, yourself? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Mucho Banana's !!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Doing ok there Jeffro?



Everything is fine, my friend!!! How bout you and the gang??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Bump dat I ain stoppin sure nuf now. Prolly won't even toot the horn







Hankus said:


> Not much. How were the eatin las evenin





Jeff C. said:


> WHO??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



May have been better than that, the flies won't leave


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

The Jag should have just landed in Illinois about 15 minutes ago!!!

I bet the person sittin next to him had an interesting flight


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag should have just landed in Illinois about 15 minutes ago!!!
> 
> I bet the person sittin next to him had an interesting flight


 when he gets back I hope ya'll can make a trip south............ due south.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin good Quackster, doin good!!! Thanks, yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I was any better there'd be 2 of me !!! 





Jeff C. said:


> The Jag should have just landed in Illinois about 15 minutes ago!!!
> 
> I bet the person sittin next to him had an interesting flight





Oh Laaaaaaawd !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If I was any better there'd be 2 of me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they were like me, they fell in love with ole Jag.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> when he gets back I hope ya'll can make a trip south............ due south.......



Watch out what you ask for  I'd be accompanying him  

It's a very good possibility, my schedule is non-existent for the Summer....as it stands now 



Hooked On Quack said:


> If I was any better there'd be 2 of me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Just got off the phone with him, said he was drinkin V8's in 1st class


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If they were like me, they fell in love with ole Jag.



He told me he was hittin on some woman across the aisle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If they were like me, they fell in love with ole Jag.




He's a sweet guy, got to spend 2 days with him at FPG!!





Jeff C. said:


> Watch out what you ask for  I'd be accompanying him
> 
> It's a very good possibility, my schedule is non-existent for the Summer....as it stands now
> 
> ...






That's the way "Jag" rolls !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch out what you ask for  I'd be accompanying him
> 
> It's a very good possibility, my schedule is non-existent for the Summer....as it stands now
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a sweet guy, got to spend 2 days with him at FPG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, then he didn't want to throw the can away


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Watch out what you ask for  I'd be accompanying him
> 
> It's a very good possibility, my schedule is non-existent for the Summer....as it stands now
> 
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> He told me he was hittin on some woman across the aisle


 That's our "SoggyBottomFireMan" for ya!


Hooked On Quack said:


> That's the way "Jag" rolls !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, then he didn't want to throw the can away





He's probably wrasslin the stewardess for the cans !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 anytime!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's probably wrasslin the stewardess for the cans !!



She grabs that can..... she's might get poked


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She grabs that can..... she's might get poked












I can see him now getting off the plane with a trash bag full of cans !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can see him now getting off the plane with a trash bag full of cans !!


 lets hope that's ALL................... he is a *smoooooth* tawlker!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lets hope that's ALL................... he is a *smoooooth* tawlker!





Not only that, BUT he's a MULTI MILLIONAIRE !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not only that, BUT he's a MULTI MILLIONAIRE !!!



you guys are talking about me like I am on an aeroplane, but I am just right here in Fairburn sitting at my desk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can see him now getting off the plane with a trash bag full of cans !!



  

49 deg. when he landed, didn't even have a long sleeve shirt 

I reckon I'll go over to the little airport over here and watch these trick planes cut up....it's free!!! 

Y'all have a good 'un


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> lets hope that's ALL................... he is a *smoooooth* tawlker!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

I is wantin a beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can see him now getting off the plane with a trash bag full of cans !!





pstrahin said:


> you guys are talking about me like I am on an aeroplane, but I am just right here in Fairburn sitting at my desk.



What?? This??


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What?? This??



c'mon Jeff, it is Friday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I is wantin a beer








5 mo hrs . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Morning Bonesy!  Hope you have a great Friday!



It got way better already compared to the start of the day!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo hrs . . .



Thats the background picher on my cell


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> The Jag should have just landed in Illinois about 15 minutes ago!!!
> 
> I bet the person sittin next to him had an interesting flight



Bet ya he's having a ball!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Bet ya he's having a ball!!!





I'm betting everybody around him is having a ball !!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm betting everybody around him is having a ball !!!



This guy sounds like a blast.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> This guy sounds like a blast.



I rate him two thumbs up


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> This guy sounds like a blast.





Hankus said:


> I rate him two thumbs up






WAAAAAAAY UP !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WAAAAAAAY UP !!!!



That one was in my wheelhouse


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

YAAAAWWWWWNNNN,,,,,,,,dang, I think it's time for the mid afternoon snooze...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Whut woman?


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

OMG!!  I need to be saved!  Someone come kidnap me and get me out of this place!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> It got way better already compared to the start of the day!



I'm glad yours did!  Mine has been crazy busy again.  Idjits won't quit calling me!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Whut woman?


 just got hungry, that's all..........


fitfabandfree said:


> OMG!!  I need to be saved!  Someone come kidnap me and get me out of this place!


I thought you got off early on Friday's?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> OMG!!  I need to be saved!  Someone come kidnap me and get me out of this place!



Caint til I get that misunderstanding out of court


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just got hungry, that's all..........



Is that popcorn filling?  I aint tried it yet.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just got hungry, that's all..........
> 
> I thought you got off early on Friday's?



Im hungry an thirsty an fixin to ride again


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just got hungry, that's all..........
> 
> I thought you got off early on Friday's?



Nah!  I usually get off at 3 every day, but I start at 7.  This week it's been about 4 every day.  It will be this way until Fall.  But I do LOVE the over time.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YAAAAWWWWWNNNN,,,,,,,,dang, I think it's time for the mid afternoon snooze...



Well you are gettin to "that age".


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Is that popcorn filling?  I aint tried it yet.



Ya like salty, buttery air


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Caint til I get that _*misunderstanding out of cour*_t





pstrahin said:


> Is that popcorn filling?  I aint tried it yet.


it's better eaten with milk duds............


Hankus said:


> Im hungry an thirsty an fixin to ride again





fitfabandfree said:


> Nah!  I usually get off at 3 every day, but I start at 7.  This week it's been about 4 every day.  It will be this way until Fall.  But I do LOVE the over time.


overtime? what is this overtime of which you speaketh?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's better eaten with milk duds............
> 
> 
> 
> overtime? what is this overtime of which you speaketh?



Just checkin.  sho is a lot of popcorn eatin folks around here!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's better eaten with milk duds............
> 
> 
> 
> overtime? what is this overtime of which you speaketh?



Not really


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Well you are gettin to "that age".


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Caint til I get that misunderstanding out of court





Do tell!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ya like salty, buttery air



That might be like Blood and his pinto gun......and give me the wynd!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs, this time of year, I get about 25-28 hrs O/T every paycheck.  I can't complain about that!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Man I felt bad last week cause I had to can a guy.  They canned a VP in Atlanta and one in Dallas TX today and a project manager in Atlanta.  Not a good time to be job huntin!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs, this time of year, I get about 25-28 hrs O/T every paycheck.  I can't complain about that!



Are you paid weekly or bi-weekly.  Weekly might cause a little burnout.  65-68 hours a week every week can be tough.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Keebs, this time of year, I get about 25-28 hrs O/T every paycheck.  I can't complain about that!


 I can't get overtime............ but I've been racking up some comp time here lately!


pstrahin said:


> Man I felt bad last week cause I had to can a guy.  They canned a VP in Atlanta and one in Dallas TX today and a project manager in Atlanta.  Not a good time to be job huntin!


 no, it's not.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Do tell!



Hook line sinker


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 1, 2012)

Quittin Time..Y'all have a good one.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quittin Time..Y'all have a good one.



you too.  I am Lookin forward to NOT workin tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Quittin Time..Y'all have a good one.





Later Bobster !!! 


3 mo hrs !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later Bobster !!!
> 
> 
> 3 mo hrs !!!



Im buyin first round at my waterin hole. You in 


Anybody else in


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im buyin first round at my waterin hole. You in
> 
> 
> Anybody else in



I'll drive


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

That danged Mud done left me!

Ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

My youngun hasn't been in the dorms for 1 full day yet and already cut herself by accident and had to get 3 stitches.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> My youngun hasn't been in the dorms for 1 full day yet and already cut herself by accident and had to get 3 stitches.



Dude, how the heck did she do that?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> My youngun hasn't been in the dorms for 1 full day yet and already cut herself by accident and had to get 3 stitches.



Apple fall far from the tree


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Get yer readys ready cause we gonna be gone like Eddy


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

yous have a great weekend.


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Dude, how the heck did she do that?


She was opening a new pack of kitchen knives and she couldn't get the plastic ziptie holding them loose and scissors were involved and she's my daughter and the next thing you know, the ER was involved.(run on sentences rule)


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Nope that apple hit the trunk an stuck


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope that apple hit the trunk an stuck


Yep, I can't deny her anymore than Quack can deny Seth!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> Yep, I can't deny her anymore than Quack can deny Seth!













Wife's gonna kill me, I just bought another tractor.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 1, 2012)

I absolutely HATE workin' past toddy time. Specially on a Friday. Jus sayin


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife's gonna kill me, I just bought another tractor.



What kind? We just sold a Ford 3000 with a loader about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> What kind? We just sold a Ford 3000 with a loader about 6 weeks ago.





I've got a 2004 45 hp Ford, just bought a lil 22 hp Yanmar with a 110hrs.  Just wanted something to put a fertilizer spreader on where I wouldn't have to change implements all the time.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> She was opening a new pack of kitchen knives and she couldn't get the plastic ziptie holding them loose and scissors were involved and she's my daughter and the next thing you know, the ER was involved.(run on sentences rule)



Ouch.  I hope she heals fast!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've got a 2004 45 hp Ford, just bought a lil 22 hp Yanmar with a 110hrs.  Just wanted something to put a fertilizer spreader on where I wouldn't have to change implements all the time.



Quack is changing his screen name to; Tractor Addict...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

lawd, what a week...
Just walked in the door. Got Fish-bro and daddy Fish headed here in the morning. Man, this is gonna be a long weekend. 6 feeders, and camera's, still got to go pick up all my stands, still got to drill out some new holes for bolts in the two man stand. THEN, we got to put all that stuff out including moving a stand thats sitting 300 yards downhill. Ya'll wish us luck!
I am so looking forward to a good nights sleep after another 12+ hour workday.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Luck bamer


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 1, 2012)

Where do we send the relief money for the ER bills?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Where do we send the relief money for the ER bills?



Real men don't go to the ER.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Okay, time for a mountain dew and some power tool work. Band-aids are ready and got some hydrogen peroxide if needed. BBL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, time for a mountain dew and some power tool work. Band-aids are ready and got some hydrogen peroxide if needed. BBL!



You forgot one thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot one thing.



Just one? Cool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just one? Cool!



You forgot to say: HEY Y'ALL, WATCH THIS !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You forgot to say: HEY Y'ALL, WATCH THIS !!!!



Nope. I forgot to say the gnats are coming. Boy, they are bad tonight! 
I can't find a leg to my tripod feeder either. Oh well, i'll find it when the messicans cut the grass.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hatlanter bound


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Are you paid weekly or bi-weekly.  Weekly might cause a little burnout.  65-68 hours a week every week can be tough.



Bi-weekly.  I love my job but I would definitely be burned out if worked all of those hours.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can't get overtime............ but I've been racking up some comp time here lately!
> 
> no, it's not.



My bosses are awesome, and have told me they will pay me as much over time as I want to work.  I pretty much do my own hours.  They don't force me to work longer hours or Saturdays, but it makes things so much smoother the following day if I do, and get certain things done ahead of time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Bi-weekly.  I love my job but I would definitely be burned out if worked all of those hours.






Ohhhhhhhh, "Bi-weekly" . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, "Bi-weekly" . . .



Stawlker....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, "Bi-weekly" . . .



Ya nut


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ouch.  I hope she heals fast!


Thanks!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Stawlker....



Get yer dawg...... me, you,an Unk got werk to drink


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks!



Lucero


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Stawlker....





Hankus said:


> Ya nut










Hankus said:


> Get yer dawg...... me, you,an Unk got werk to drink





You and Bobby save up, we're going flats fishing this fall !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Bobby save up, we're going flats fishing this fall !!



Plannin on it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey Unk........I'm huntin sugah fer ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk........I'm huntin sugah fer ya



Thank Gawd somebody is. He's done run off too many WOW's.  she'll come back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey Unk........I'm huntin sugah fer ya






Good luck nephew !!!




Later good peeples, got to spend some QT with the wife . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank Gawd somebody is. He's done run off too many WOW's.  she'll come back.





Not true Mandy, I'ma chic magnet . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not true Mandy, I'ma chic maggot . . .



Yeah, that's kind of the problem...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank Gawd somebody is. He's done run off too many WOW's.  she'll come back.



Its all that stawkin 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck nephew !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Remember to tell us what a Yanmar really costs...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not true Mandy, I'ma chic magnet . . .



To bad they only have feathers!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 1, 2012)

Found SuckerPunch 


Cant go wadin though.........fergot my passwerd.....or I cain recall it while inebriated.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

woohoo!!! All loaded up and just got to get trail cams ready to go. It's gonna be a brutal weekend, but look forward to decimating piggies again. 
What ya'll doing besides collecting restraining orders?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Just when i think your avatar is about as weird as it can get, you find one even more creepy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just when i think your avatar is about as weird as it can get, you find one even more creepy.


Aaaawww, Robert, I luv you tooo!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaawww, Robert, I luv you tooo!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>


 I knew you still luved me too!
Ya'll be careful & I wish ya'll mucho luck tomorrow!


----------



## kracker (Jun 1, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Lucero



I'll take that as a request....


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, "Bi-weekly" . . .


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2012)

Morning folks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks!



Morning, Kracker! 
Boots on, sipping coffee, and just waiting on Fishbro to get here. Time to go feed the piggys their last meal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2012)

Fishbro is running a little later than i thought h would. Gonna head out. Ya'll have a great day!


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Fishbro is running a little later than i thought h would. Gonna head out. Ya'll have a great day!



Y'all have a good time and be careful today!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 2, 2012)

Mernin Droolers.

Man, I'm draggin this moanin.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Droolers.
> 
> Man, I'm draggin this moanin.


should have slept in til six. Morning all.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 2, 2012)

Sleeping is over....


Time for a nap.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 2, 2012)

Morning ya'll!  Waiting on the FedEx truck.  Our Verizon Wi-fi card finally died.  My only internet connection since Thursday has been my phone.  Withdrawals are starting to set in.  The upside of this is I'm getting lots of stuff done.  Ya'll don't reckon Mitch sabotaged it so's I'd finish cutting the grass do ya?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2012)

Good times last night.  Shady Dale rodeo.  They will be having night two tonight if you are close and want some entertainment.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Morning ya'll!  Waiting on the FedEx truck.  Our Verizon Wi-fi card finally died.  My only internet connection since Thursday has been my phone.  Withdrawals are starting to set in.  The upside of this is I'm getting lots of stuff done.  Ya'll don't reckon Mitch sabotaged it so's I'd finish cutting the grass do ya?



Surely he ain thar stoopid


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 2, 2012)

Mornin all


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep


I posted your Lucero request last night.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> I posted your Lucero request last night.



An a fine choice it was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 2, 2012)

I need to turn out some work today, but as usual motivation is not my friend . . .


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool mornings like today keep motivation at bay 

How some of ya'll chime in on a Saturday 'round 5 _sans werk_ is beyond me 

Another strong dose of java is now req'd


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi.....


----------



## kracker (Jun 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi.....


stop bogarting.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi.....



Oughta come over fer a beer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2012)

kracker said:


> stop bogarting.....



I'll share!!! 



Hankus said:


> Oughta come over fer a beer



Been on the mower since 11:30, ate @ 1:00, got back on until 6:00, still ain't finished, and have a good sized white pine to cut up 

Probably gonna be too wore out. Gotta leave tomorrow.

Have one or three on me!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 2, 2012)

Got a late start on the outside work, about 11, but stopped about 7:45.  SLAP tired.  bathed, ate pork loin, broccoli, potato, zucchini and have an adult beverage.  

Tomorrow looks to be another busy day outside.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2012)

home from da hills after getting up at 0515.
Fishbro, Pops, and I got 6 feeders, 6 trail cams, 2 stands, and 750 punds of corn put out before we just couldn't do no more. They are headed home and i am headed to a scalding hot shower. Supper at the Huddle House has flung the sleep monster on me.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 2, 2012)

more wasps


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 3, 2012)

After trimming hedges yesterday when picking up the debris I discover a yellow jacket nest right behind a scrub next to  house.  How I didn't get stung while clipping I will never know.  Gave them a dose of ether and wasp/hornet spray after dark.  I could hear the swarming of angry insects.  Hope I killed them all.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> more wasps





gobbleinwoods said:


> After trimming hedges yesterday when picking up the debris I discover a yellow jacket nest right behind a scrub next to  house.  How I didn't get stung while clipping I will never know.  Gave them a dose of ether and wasp/hornet spray after dark.  I could hear the swarming of angry insects.  Hope I killed them all.



I climbed a stand yesterday and there is no fear worse than coming face to faces with a softball size red/black wasps nest under the seat. All 40 of them things were just sitting there vibrating. I eased back down without getting stung. That was a nice change from the usual outcome. 
 I feel like i've been beat with a baseball bat after trying to keep up with Fish-bro yesterday. Still got to go pick up my stands from the welder but plan to take it easy the rest of the day.


----------



## kracker (Jun 3, 2012)

Morning everybody. Gobblin and bama, y'all must be paying the preacher right. I'd have got eat up if that woulda been me.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice an cool up here


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody. Gobblin and bama, y'all must be paying the preacher right. I'd have got eat up if that woulda been me.


I usually DO get eat up. 
The worst time was when i was fishing on a pier that had a gazebo at the end. Them dadblame big red/black wasps had a basketball sized nest under the eave and about 10 of them hit me at one time. Glad the water wasn't too deep. Even held on to my fishing pole!  
Needed a new beeper though....


Hankus said:


> Nice an cool up here


Morning, Cuz! 
Hot, muggy, and gnatty down here. Yesterday morning was awesome though!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2012)

Got company coming, I've got to vacuum the back porch and mop all the hardwood floors . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I usually DO get eat up.
> The worst time was when i was fishing on a pier that had a gazebo at the end. Them dadblame big red/black wasps had a basketball sized nest under the eave and about 10 of them hit me at one time. Glad the water wasn't too deep. Even held on to my fishing pole!
> Needed a new beeper though....
> 
> ...



I ain't seen no gnats  Headed back soith now so i'll ba seen em by dark 


They got a inside fishin hole up this away that I'm thinkin bout takin a bucket to next time though


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got company coming, I've got to vacuum the back porch and mop all the hardwood floors . . .



Let ol suze mop


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I ain't seen no gnats  Headed back soith now so i'll ba seen em by dark
> 
> 
> They got a inside fishin hole up this away that I'm thinkin bout takin a bucket to next time though



Don't forget a dip net!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't forget a dip net!



I's gonna chootem.......they already barreled.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Let ol suze mop





She's the reason they need mopping !!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's the reason they need mopping !!



Sure.....blame it on the dog....oldest trick inthe book


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sure.....blame it on the dog....oldest trick inthe book





She'll poot onya too . . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's the reason they need mopping !!



I know bacon grease makes the floors shine good but it doesn't last with Suzy around.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She'll poot onya too . . . .



Spot............SPOT....,...........SPOT MOVE, fore he craps on you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Spot............SPOT....,...........SPOT MOVE, fore he craps on you


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2012)

BBQ yard bird, andouille sausage, and corn on the cob...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Steak n Shake


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 3, 2012)

Grilled cheese/bacon deer boogers, jalapeno/cheese stuffed sausage, fresh silver queen sweet korn, cheekun/cheese/spinach dip, sliced home grown maters, sliced vidalias, cole slaw and tater salad !!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning everybody. Gobblin and bama, y'all must be paying the preacher right. I'd have got eat up if that woulda been me.



i only got hit 3 times  still hurt tho


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Yall win today  but I won yesterday I betcha


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 3, 2012)

went to open the box with the pool cleanin stuff in it all i heard was bzzzzzzz an then felt the sting


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

had a nice power nap and just finished a deer cubed steak sammich!


----------



## slip (Jun 3, 2012)

Mac mac n cheese mac mac n cheese ... kin i has some please, Mac mac n cheese mac mac n cheese ... kin i has some please ...


----------



## JD (Jun 3, 2012)

JD said:


> BBQ yard bird, andouille sausage, and corn on the cob...



Forgot about the tater salad and baked beans


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

So thats what it takes for bamer to play Offspring. I always knew you were pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> So thats what it takes for bamer to play Offspring. I always knew you were pretty fly for a white guy



Are you kidding? I have 3 of their CD's. "Gone Away" and "The kids aren't allright" are my favorites.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you kidding? I have 3 of their CD's. "Gone Away" and "The kids aren't allright" are my favorites.



You just dont strike me as an Offspring guy  I started in the late 90's with Americana........Welcome to americana,please make your selection after,................


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2012)

Good evening Folks!!

Neighbor called this evening, and said he was bringing us some corn.

Tag, and I just got through shucking, and cutting off about a bushel of corn!!

Man I am tired!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

Evenin RUTT  Get enough bait to go fishin outta the corn


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Evenin RUTT  Get enough bait to go fishin outta the corn


Didn't fool with the bait. Ain't had much time for fishing here recently!!

Between work, and working with the dogs............Well I've been about as busy as a one legged man on a soccer field!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Didn't fool with the bait. Ain't had much time for fishing here recently!!
> 
> Between work, and working with the dogs............Well I've been about as busy as a one legged man on a soccer field!!!



Me neither, but I went last Monday to show BIL I still can 

I can understand the busy part all too well.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry Hankus!
Went to youtube and watched a few music video's. Having a video to mp3 conversion program can be useful sometimes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 4, 2012)

Good Moaning to all of you out there this morning.

Got ready to do my morning exercise walk and thunder boomers are arriving right now outside so I guess that I will go to plan B this morning.

Looks like we will be getting some wet stuff in the next few minutes for sure.

Time for all of you to get your tails out of bed and get your rears in gear this morning.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Out an in


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning all yee drivellers...and yet another Monday is upon us!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2012)

Monday moanday.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Good morning, ya'll.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

ever feel like you need a day off to get over being off a couple of days? One cup of coffee please. Little water. lots of grounds.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ever feel like you need a day off to get over being off a couple of days? One cup of coffee please. Little water. lots of grounds.



Most moandays.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Mornin' y'all. I ain't even gonna bother readin' all the way back. How's y'all is?

Gettin' busier and busier as the days go by here. Hayley leaves for summer camp in just a few days and I have orientation for the program right behind it. 

Tryin' to get the house in order before i go back to school, cause I'm not sure what things will be like then.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. I ain't even gonna bother readin' all the way back. How's y'all is?
> 
> Gettin' busier and busier as the days go by here. Hayley leaves for summer camp in just a few days and I have orientation for the program right behind it.
> 
> Tryin' to get the house in order before i go back to school, cause I'm not sure what things will be like then.



I always thought that the older I got the easier life got.  NOT! There is always something that has to be done! 

Quack has had Sugar Plum withdrawals.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Moaning to all of you out there this morning.
> 
> Got ready to do my morning exercise walk and thunder boomers are arriving right now outside so I guess that I will go to plan B this morning.
> 
> ...


 Mernin'


Hankus said:


> Out an in


 Mernin'


boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee drivellers...and yet another Monday is upon us!


 Mernin'......... beats the alternatives......


gobbleinwoods said:


> Monday moanday.


 you're a saint!


pstrahin said:


> Good morning, ya'll.


 Mernin'


rhbama3 said:


> ever feel like you need a day off to get over being off a couple of days? One cup of coffee please. Little water. lots of grounds.


yes, yes I do........... but I'm 'bout ready to hit a Mountain Dew after this coffee........



Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all. I ain't even gonna bother readin' all the way back. How's y'all is?
> 
> Gettin' busier and busier as the days go by here. Hayley leaves for summer camp in just a few days and I have orientation for the program right behind it.
> 
> Tryin' to get the house in order before i go back to school, cause I'm not sure what things will be like then.


  Hiya sugar!


Sweetwater said:


> Mornin y'all.


 SWWWeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I always thought that the older I got the easier life got.  NOT! _*There is always something that has to be done! *_
> 
> Quack has had Sugar Plum withdrawals.


 yep, I do believe my elders put on a real front when I was growing up, made things look so easy and soooo much fun!


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

Good morning


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning


My daughter is NOT a fan of y'alls gnats!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> My daughter is NOT a fan of y'alls gnats!



Well tell her that makes two of us


Bout run over a turkey this morning, stupid thing was running down the road in front of me and wouldnt move over, No wonder them things are so easy to kill.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well tell her that makes two of us
> 
> 
> Bout run over a turkey this morning, stupid thing was running down the road in front of me and wouldnt move over, No wonder them things are so easy to kill.



Was he baiting you?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I always thought that the older I got the easier life got.  NOT! There is always something that has to be done!
> 
> Quack has had Sugar Plum withdrawals.



Oh lawd....withdrawals?  Must not be too bad, I ain't heard from him at all. 

And speakin' of not hearin'/seein' someone.....Hankus done passed my house TWICE in the past few days and never tried to say hey.


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well tell her that makes two of us
> 
> 
> Bout run over a turkey this morning, stupid thing was running down the road in front of me and wouldnt move over, No wonder them things are so easy to kill.


I hope bama dosen't see this. He'll be pulling his hair out!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning



Howdy Mud.  We didn't see ya on here a lot last week.  Hope this week is easier on ya!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well tell her that makes two of us
> 
> 
> Bout run over a turkey this morning, stupid thing was running down the road in front of me and wouldnt move over, No wonder them things are so easy to kill.



My stupid feist brought a poult home  I gave her a swift kick and told her if she did it again she'd have to run pretty dang fast to miss the 

What?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Was he baiting you?


mehbe



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....withdrawals?  Must not be too bad, I ain't heard from him at all.
> 
> And speakin' of not hearin'/seein' someone.....Hankus done passed my house TWICE in the past few days and never tried to say hey.



Mornin sugar


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy Mud.  We didn't see ya on here a lot last week.  Hope this week is easier on ya!



Yeah, i was wrapped up Thursday and Friday, I'll try to take it easier this week, if the boss will let me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> I hope bama dosen't see this. He'll be pulling his hair out!



I can tell Abac has started back up, bunch a younguns ridin my dirt roads.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> mehbe
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin sugar



Hiyya Mud


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....withdrawals?  Must not be too bad, I ain't heard from him at all.
> 
> And speakin' of not hearin'/seein' someone.....Hankus done passed my house TWICE in the past few days and never tried to say hey.



Somebody told Hankus ifin he stopped by he would have to watch the younguns.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Somebody told Hankus ifin he stopped by he would have to watch the younguns.



Ha! I wouldn't do that to him. Not on the first visit, anyway!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

It's that time of the month again.........

Gotta approve a boat load of May invoices.  Yous guys and gals have a great day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Somebody told Hankus ifin he stopped by he would have to watch the younguns.



 Yeah they did


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah they did



Oh lawd....why do I feel like I need to read back now?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2012)

mornin idjits!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin idjits!



Mornin Blood , gotta go run errands, i'll hollar after a while. 
If ya'll see Keebs tell her  i said mustard, she'll know what you'll mean


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Morning folks..





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning


 waterlogged?


kracker said:


> My daughter is NOT a fan of y'alls gnats!


 buy her this new stuff on the market, Swamp Gator or Swamp bug, can't remember, they say it works!


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....withdrawals?  Must not be too bad, I ain't heard from him at all.
> 
> And speakin' of not hearin'/seein' someone.....Hankus done passed my house TWICE in the past few days and never tried to say hey.


 ooooppsss...........


mudracing101 said:


> I can tell Abac has started back up, bunch a younguns ridin my dirt roads.


stop'em and ask for some beer, betcha they got plenty! (don't ask how I might know this)


pstrahin said:


> Somebody told Hankus ifin he stopped by he would have to watch the younguns.


 tattle tale!


Sugar Plum said:


> Ha! I wouldn't do that to him. Not on the first visit, anyway!


 I thought you could use the break............. 


pstrahin said:


> It's that time of the month again.........
> 
> Gotta approve a boat load of May invoices.  Yous guys and gals have a great day!


 later!


mudracing101 said:


> Yeah they did


 alright already, I done fessed up!


Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....why do I feel like I need to read back now?





blood on the ground said:


> mornin idjits!





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin Blood , gotta go run errands, i'll hollar after a while.
> If ya'll see Keebs tell her  i said syrup, she'll know what you'll mean


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mornin folks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> waterlogged?
> 
> buy her this new stuff on the market, Swamp Gator or Swamp bug, can't remember, they say it works!
> 
> ...



dang keebsistheangelofmultiquotes this might be close to a record.

glad you enjoyed the coffee; it isn't morning with a cup or a pot or two.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Mornin folks.


 Mernin!


gobbleinwoods said:


> dang keebsistheangelofmultiquotes this might be close to a record.
> 
> glad you enjoyed the coffee; it isn't morning with a cup or a pot or two.


 some days I got it, some days I don't............
Gotta have the coffee!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Just had to peek in a minute.  Kinda nosey.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Just had to peek in a minute.  Kinda nosey.


 how many approvals ya done?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> how many approvals ya done?



I have 9 heavy equipment mechanics that travel through the southeast and gulf coast states.  I have approved invoices for 3 of them so far.  It is going to be a long week.


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2012)

Mornin yall. Its been raining here all morning.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I have 9 heavy equipment mechanics that travel through the southeast and gulf coast states.  I have approved invoices for 3 of them so far.  It is going to be a long week.








 it's ok, we won't wait on ya, but we won't leave ya neither..........


slip said:


> Mornin yall. Its been raining here all morning.


 Watching the radar, hoping it moves on down this way!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Watching the radar, hoping it moves on down this way!



Don't mind sharing but It could hang around here and rain some more too.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2012)

Rain is good for the grass!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't mind sharing but It could hang around here and rain some more too.


 I wish we could get an ultra slow tropical depression, just take a leisurely stroll across the state!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 4, 2012)

Morning everybody!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2012)

Sarrdeans and krackerz fer lunch


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning everybody!



Mernin vernin....got any new fishin pics lately?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Morning everybody!





blood on the ground said:


> Sarrdeans and krackerz fer lunch


 I grilled up some thick poke chops marinated in Zesty Italian and sprinkled with butt rub yesterday & whipped up some garlic, cheese mashed taters............ leftovers today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I grilled up some thick poke chops marinated in Zesty Italian and sprinkled with butt rub yesterday & whipped up some garlic, cheese mashed taters............ leftovers today!



THANKS....didnt need all the details....you did read what i had didnt you.................


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Cubed steak, squash, bbq burgers an oreos


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Oatmeal.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> THANKS....didnt need all the details....you did read what i had didnt you.................


 yes............


Hankus said:


> Cubed steak, squash, bbq burgers an oreos


 what a combination!


pstrahin said:


> Oatmeal.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

I was gonna quote ya, Keebs, to reply to yours....but it's too much work. I read back.... now I know why he won't stop in!

But yeah, a break would be nice!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I was gonna quote ya, Keebs, to reply to yours....but it's too much work. I read back.... now I know why he won't stop in!
> 
> But yeah, a break would be nice!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

gotta go do some more laundry. I'll try to check in later!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

glass of unsweet tea and a can of Chef Boy-r-dee sketti and meatballs. Scalding hot to help cover the taste.
 I was gonna go to the pig farm but there is way too much yellow on the radar over there. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> glass of unsweet tea and a can of Chef Boy-r-dee sketti and meatballs. Scalding hot to help cover the taste.
> I was gonna go to the pig farm but there is way too much yellow on the radar over there. Maybe tomorrow.


we have hail over here............ *just* opened the pool to the public, guess they'll have to wait on this to pass, then, man-oh-man, is that water gonna be C-O-L-D!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we have hail over here............ *just* opened the pool to the public, guess they'll have to wait on this to pass, then, man-oh-man, is that water gonna be C-O-L-D!



Naw, somebody will decide to get man card points and jump in while ice rocks are falling.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, somebody will decide to get man card points and jump in while ice rocks are falling.


 true, true....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we have hail over here............ *just* opened the pool to the public, guess they'll have to wait on this to pass, then, man-oh-man, is that water gonna be C-O-L-D!



Hail???????? Suns out has been all morning.

Ench..enchilada..had mexican for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hail???????? Suns out has been all morning.
> 
> Ench..enchilada..had mexican for lunch


It went *just north - northeast* of you, it got dark, the wind was a whipping and down it came!


----------



## slip (Jun 4, 2012)

Rain let up and the sun came back, then the deer came out behind the fence again ... and the roosters lit up and scared them off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

wow.....
How does a front that totally covered the entire northern half of Bama suddenly evaporate when it hits the georgia border?
Guess i'll go to the lease after all. I don't see any green within 50 mils of stewart county. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Rain let up and the sun came back, then the deer came out behind the fence again ... and the roosters lit up and scared them off.


you mean your deer is skerred of a little ol rooster crowin?


rhbama3 said:


> wow.....
> How does a front that totally covered the entire northern half of Bama suddenly evaporate when it hits the georgia border?
> Guess i'll go to the lease after all. I don't see any green within 50 mils of stewart county. See ya'll later!


 I know, was so hoping for a good shower!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wow.....
> How does a front that totally covered the entire northern half of Bama suddenly evaporate when it hits the georgia border?
> Guess i'll go to the lease after all. I don't see any green within 50 mils of stewart county. See ya'll later!



cause you wasnt hunting


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you mean your deer is skerred of a little ol rooster crowin?
> 
> I know, was so hoping for a good shower!



You are not getting gamey are you?


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are not getting gamey are you?


I so wanted to say that. Thank you,thankyou,thank you


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we have hail over here............ *just* opened the pool to the public, guess they'll have to wait on this to pass, then, man-oh-man, is that water gonna be C-O-L-D!



Had a bad storm last night here. 
Lightening fried a breaker, a smoke detector, two TV's, a DVD player and my wireless router. 

Could have been worse i guess. 

How yall is ?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you mean your deer is skerred of a little ol rooster crowin?
> 
> I know, was so hoping for a good shower!:O





gobbleinwoods said:


> You are not getting gamey are you?


Is that what that smell is???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are not getting gamey are you?





kracker said:


> I so wanted to say that. Thank you,thankyou,thank you


 well looky here, we's has a couple of wizenhymers in the class today............. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Had a bad storm last night here.
> Lightening fried a breaker, a smoke detector, two TV's, a DVD player and my wireless router.
> 
> Could have been worse i guess.
> ...


 dang!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that what that smell is???


 no, I just slipped my sandals off!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no, I just slipped my sandals off!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


>


 whaaaaaaaaaa...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Had a really good weekend !!!  Headed back to the mines for 2 nights then off the rest of the week !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had a really good weekend !!!  Headed back to the mines for 2 nights then off the rest of the week !!


 MEEE tooo, got the pool ready!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 4, 2012)

welcome to the jungle


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> welcome to the jungle



We got fun and games


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We got fun and games



We got everything you want...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Man it's dead in here . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man it's dead in here . . .


 SSSSHHHHHH............ didn't you see?????? it's a jungle now!!!






MUUUDDDDDDDDD........ hurry up, I'm outta heah!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> SSSSHHHHHH............ didn't you see?????? it's a jungle now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



right behind you


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2012)

This is my page!  I be da kang!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 4, 2012)

This is funny


----------



## Keebs (Jun 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> This is my page!  I be da kang!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, it was hot out there!
The crazy thing was i saw 3 armadillo's in a 100 yard stretch of road. Is it time for the annual migration?
 I did get the feeder tripod legs staked down, picked up Fishbaits dad's chair he forgot, found my machete, dumped another 40 pounds of corn in a feeder, changed out batteries in a different feeder, and picked up hot dogs for supper.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, it was hot out there!
> The crazy thing was i saw 3 armadillo's in a 100 yard stretch of road. Is it time for the annual migration?
> I did get the feeder tripod legs staked down, picked up Fishbaits dad's chair he forgot, found my machete, dumped another 40 pounds of corn in a feeder, changed out batteries in a different feeder, and picked up hot dogs for supper.



Fishstix and tater tots for our 14th anniversary dinner.  

At least he got me a red velvet cake. 













EvilRubberDucky now resides with his immediate family again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishstix and tater tots for our 14th anniversary dinner.
> 
> At least he got me a red velvet cake.
> 
> ...



HEY!!! Congrats on both counts!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> EvilRubberDucky now resides with his immediate family again.



Hearin that makes me smile lady. Caint imagine what yall been goin through. This rounds on me an fer you


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> HEY!!! Congrats on both counts!





Hankus said:


> Hearin that makes me smile lady. Caint imagine what yall been goin through. This rounds on me an fer you



Thanks to both of yall. 

It's a little tense, I won't sugarcoat it. BUT, he knows he'll be okay as long as he stays here and does what we ask. You can see and hear the regret. He would be on his way to his first college class in a month if he could turn back the clock. 

HUGE lesson for him to learn but I think he's absorbed it.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

(Actually all 4)


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, somebody will decide to get man card points and jump in while ice rocks are falling.



Idav run over two lil ol ladys while snatchin a passy to do it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

well, bubbette and Allie come home tomorrow. I reckon i better make a path thru the living room for them. Might try get one side of the kitchen sink and stove cleaned off too.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, bubbette and Allie come home tomorrow. I reckon i better make a path thru the living room for them. Might try get one side of the kitchen sink and stove cleaned off too.



I got the house to myself  Party at casa de Hankus


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Think I'll get a beer an feed the critters


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I got the house to myself  Party at casa de Hankus



Party, you say? I like parties  Will there be any pie at the party?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishstix and tater tots for our 14th anniversary dinner.
> 
> At least he got me a red velvet cake.
> 
> ...





Whoooooooot !!!!  





Sugar Plum said:


> Party, you say? I like parties  Will there be any pie at the party?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Party, you say? I like parties  Will there be any pie at the party?



Got a couple jars of apple pie 



Hooked On Quack said:


>



Thrre ya are Unk  See she ain fergit usses yet 





So far its a party of 1, but I kinda like it thatta way sometimes. Got my boxers on an my cowboy hat. Radio wide open an beer flowin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Party, you say? I like parties  Will there be any pie at the party?



I highly recommend you leave the "pie" alone till after you finish pharmacology, anatomy and physiology, and microbiology. Hard to look thru a microscope when your wearing beer goggles.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I highly recommend you leave the "pie" alone till after you finish pharmacology, anatomy and physiology, and microbiology. Hard to look thru a microscope when your wearing beer goggles.





Party pooper !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Party pooper !!



Quack, let the grown-ups talk.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>







Hankus said:


> Got a couple jars of apple pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And just WHY haven't you brought me any???? You (almost) know where I live 

How could I ever ferget y'all? 

Cowboy hat and boxers, eh? Hmmm. You don't live too far from me. Got any bushes around yer house I can stawk you from? 



rhbama3 said:


> I highly recommend you leave the "pie" alone till after you finish pharmacology, anatomy and physiology, and microbiology. Hard to look thru a microscope when your wearing beer goggles.



I got two whole months before I have to buckle down 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Party pooper !!



Yeah! 



rhbama3 said:


> Quack, let the grown-ups talk.



Oh, wait.....Yeah, Quack. Quit tryin' to inflooince me


----------



## Resica (Jun 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishstix and tater tots for our 14th anniversary dinner.
> 
> At least he got me a red velvet cake.
> 
> ...



Happy Anniversary  TB and congrats on your son coming home!


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 4, 2012)

hi


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Quack, let the grown-ups talk.











Sugar Plum said:


> And just WHY haven't you brought me any???? You (almost) know where I live
> 
> How could I ever ferget y'all?
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> hi






Hiya LilD, how's school ??


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya LilD, how's school ??



my criminal justice classes are going fine but this dadgum math class is gonna be the death of me ive been workin on homework since about 3 this afternoon and im on question 22 of 24 in my last section and i cant get past it for some reason and ive got a migraine


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Well the apple pie is still good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> my criminal justice classes are going fine but this dadgum math class is gonna be the death of me ive been workin on homework since about 3 this afternoon and im on question 22 of 24 in my last section and i cant get past it for some reason and ive got a migraine






Somebody on here could probably help ya !!!  Post up the problem .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody on here could probably help ya !!!  Post up the problem .


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody on here could probably help ya !!!  Post up the problem .



i got it, i keep making simple mistakes or not multiplying right which math isnt my strongest point but so far im ahead of the class and my first in class test i made a 94 so maybe i can keep grades like that throughout the semester!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Didn't say it was me


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 4, 2012)

YAY threw with that awful thing called math!!!! not im going to go to the house  nighty night yall!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Laaaaaawd, it's only 9:30 and I can't hardly stay awake, 7am is a loooooong ways off . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Well the apple pie is still good



I still ain't got none.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I still ain't got none.....



I'll get some to ya once I'm satisfied with it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll get some to ya once I'm satisfied with it






Don't forget yo Unc !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll get some to ya once I'm satisfied with it



Good. You'd better.

Now, while yer at it, get me a few more times. The muscles between my shoulder blades are wound up pretty bad.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forget yo Unc !!



I'll fight ya for it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll fight ya for it






How 'bout some wrasslin, or Twista ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How 'bout some wrasslin, or Twista ???



I like wrasslin'


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Quack!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't forget yo Unc !!



Im sendin you seconds 



Sugar Plum said:


> Good. You'd better.
> 
> Now, while yer at it, get me a few more times. The muscles between my shoulder blades are wound up pretty bad.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I like wrasslin'




Mmmmmmm, me too !!!!! 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Quack!!





Oui ??




Hankus said:


> Im sendin you seconds






That'll work !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That'll work !!!!



Yeah I wouldnt know seconds except I'm doin it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 4, 2012)

0515 is gonna get here way too soon. Night, Ya'll!


----------



## kracker (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey Hankus, somehow I started out listening to the Wylie Llama this afternoon and ended up listening to Texas Hippie Coalition.

Now I need something to calm me down.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oui ??


Thanks for canceling your bacon order with Palace market this weekend!!

The BLT's we had for supper tonight were pretty good!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Quack!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Oui ??



Guess who got a new bed???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Hey Hankus, somehow I started out listening to the Wylie Llama this afternoon and ended up listening to Texas Hippie Coalition.
> 
> Now I need something to calm me down.



THC was not calming 



Tag-a-long said:


> Guess who got a new bed???



Unks lab child


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks for canceling your bacon order with Palace market this weekend!!
> 
> The BLT's we had for supper tonight were pretty good!!




I found 5lbs in the freezer I had forgot about, we had bacon/cheese deer burgers, topped off with a slab of mater and Vidalia's !! 




Tag-a-long said:


> Guess who got a new bed???





I showed that to Dawn, she 'bout died laughing !!!  We need to see "our" baby SOON !!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> THC was not calming
> 
> 
> 
> Unks lab child



ain't that like one of them oxi-morons??  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I showed that to Dawn, she 'bout died laughing !!!  We need to see "our" baby SOON !!!



you just missed him the other day.  If ya'll had made it home 30-45 minutes sooner we'd have still been there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I found 5lbs in the freezer I had forgot about, we had bacon/cheese deer burgers, topped off with a slab of mater and Vidalia's !!


I went in Saturday to get some Bacon, and the counter was empty!!.........He said you had called in an order then you called back to cancel, and all he had left was the order you canceled!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> ain't that like one of them oxi-morons??
> 
> 
> 
> you just missed him the other day.  If ya'll had made it home 30-45 minutes sooner we'd have still been there.



Kracker knows what I meant


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> ain't that like one of them oxi-morons??
> 
> 
> 
> you just missed him the other day.  If ya'll had made it home 30-45 minutes sooner we'd have still been there.





Grrrrrrrrr... 



Everytime Dawn see's a picture of him she says " Awwww, I WANT him " ....





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I went in Saturday to get some Bacon, and the counter was empty!!.........He said you had called in an order then you called back to cancel, and all he had left was the order you canceled!!





Glad you got it !!!  I called him Friday, I always call in my orders, 'cause he's so dang slooooooow.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you got it !!!  I called him Friday, I always call in my orders, 'cause he's so dang slooooooow.


I generally use that wait time to see how he is coming along with my four wheeler!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 4, 2012)

Well Unk its pert near half over for ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I generally use that wait time to see how he is coming along with my four wheeler!!




Good Laaaaaawd, how long has he had that thing ???






Hankus said:


> Well Unk its pert near half over for ya





'Night Neph !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2012)

mornin' ,  there is no bacon in the frig for some reason.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Mornin



Think a critter is makin itself at home in the attic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> Think a critter is makin itself at home in the attic





You need to borrow Susie ???


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to borrow Susie ???



Teach her to sweep, mop or vacuum yet


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know just why this site is so slow this morning but if it gets any slower, it will be Christmas before I can finish this sentence.

Now for the real stuff.  Good Morning fellow drivelers.  I finished my exercise and realized that is is really humid outside.  Did I mention really, really, really humid outside!!!  I was soaking wet from the sweat but now the A/C is starting to feel much better.  Every bird in the neighborhood was chirping and singing like crazy in the dark this morning.  At 4:45 AM, I think that they were having a robin convention as I saw plenty of them this morning.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' ,  there is no bacon in the frig for some reason.


mmmm, you jus broke the #1 rule.. always keep bacon in frig



Hankus said:


> Morn
> 
> 
> Think a critter is makin itself at home in the attic


chootem,chootem


Hooked On Quack said:


> You need to borrow Susie ???


mernin quack


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't know just why this site is so slow this morning but if it gets any slower, it will be Christmas before I can finish this sentence.
> 
> Now for the real stuff.  Good Morning fellow drivelers.  I finished my exercise and realized that is is really humid outside.  Did I mention really, really, really humid outside!!!  I was soaking wet from the sweat but now the A/C is starting to feel much better.  Every bird in the neighborhood was chirping and singing like crazy in the dark this morning.  At 4:45 AM, I think that they were having a robin convention as I saw plenty of them this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.



mernin EE


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Mornin Everybody.


----------



## kracker (Jun 5, 2012)

Morning y'all....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mornin, lots to do today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, lots of posting to do today.



same as yesterday


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, lots to do today.



You aint gonna get it done sittin here.



blood on the ground said:


> same as yesterday


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> same as yesterday





Workin2Hunt said:


> You aint gonna get it done sittin here.



But i'm still half asleep


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't know just why this site is so slow this morning but if it gets any slower, it will be Christmas before I can finish this sentence.
> 
> Now for the real stuff.  Good Morning fellow drivelers.  I finished my exercise and realized that is is really humid outside.  Did I mention really, really, really humid outside!!!  I was soaking wet from the sweat but now the A/C is starting to feel much better.  Every bird in the neighborhood was chirping and singing like crazy in the dark this morning.  At 4:45 AM, I think that they were having a robin convention as I saw plenty of them this morning.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day.



I just got started excercising, again.  I get up at 4:30, at the gym by 5.  Last time I made it for 6 months and felt great.  Only in my 2nd week this time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> But i'm still half asleep



me to bro.. this remodlin the house thing is killin me i needz a day or three off.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishstix and tater tots for our 14th anniversary dinner.
> 
> At least he got me a red velvet cake.
> EvilRubberDucky now resides with his immediate family again.


 on BOTH accounts!!!!!!!!!!!


Hankus said:


> I'll get some to ya once I'm satisfied with it


 metoometoometoooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' ,  there is no bacon in the frig for some reason.


 No Bacon?!?!? Sacre'Blu!!!!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hope everyone has a good day.


 you too!


blood on the ground said:


> mmmm, you jus broke the #1 rule.. always keep bacon in frig


 That's right!


pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody.





kracker said:


> Morning y'all....





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, lots to do today.


.................... me too and a trip to city hall, the post office.............uuuggghhhhh............


Workin2Hunt said:


>


 someone's feelin frisky this mornin!

Hi ya'll!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

Grrrr.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

sausage dogs with mustard , i am awake


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr.


 don't you come in here like that............. 'sides, I'm fixin to post a pic that's gonna make you smile!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't you come in here like that............. 'sides, I'm fixin to post a pic that's gonna make you smile!



do not post another pic of me in my birfday suit


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

looky at what I saw in my yard Sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> do not post another pic of me in my birfday suit


 not this time..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> don't you come in here like that............. 'sides, I'm fixin to post a pic that's gonna make you smile!





Can`t help it. I`m gettin` more irritable and reclusive every day. And I can`t stop it, even though I try. Inherited it, I reckon.  

In a way, it bothers me. Otherwise, it don`t.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, this one's better.............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> looky at what I saw in my yard Sunday!!!!!!!





Nice kingsnake. How big?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t help it. I`m gettin` more irritable and reclusive every day. And I can`t stop it, even though I try. Inherited it, I reckon.
> 
> In a way, it bothers me. Otherwise, it don`t.


 sadly, I know EXACTLY what you're talking about & from whence it comes............
now, what ya think of my King?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Speakin of birthday's, today is mine.  I have a cool date of birth, 6-5-65.  Wifey is gonna make my favorite dinner and apple dumplins.  It's a good day!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice kingsnake. How big?


small, maybe 3......3.5 thankfully Chevy didn't attack on site and I was able to make her stay away until he went his own way!  My Papa would be so proud of me!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Speakin of birthday's, today is mine.  I have a cool date of birth, 6-5-65.  Wifey is gonna make my favorite dinner and apple dumplins.  It's a good day!


 well then, Happy Birthday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Speakin of birthday's, today is mine.  I have a cool date of birth, 6-5-65.  Wifey is gonna make my favorite dinner and apple dumplins.  It's a good day!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY   


Keebs said:


> small, maybe 3......3.5 thankfully Chevy didn't attack on site and I was able to make her stay away until he went his own way!  My Papa would be so proud of me!



How is Chevy??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> sadly, I know EXACTLY what you're talking about & from whence it comes............
> now, what ya think of my King?





It`s colored up purty. I haven`t seen one around the house here in a while now. I did move a canebrake rattler off into the woods not too long ago, that was too close to the house.  I done lost my urge to kill em anymore. Even cottonmouths.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How is Chevy??


She is how I found it, she sounded off a "funny gggrrrWoof" so I went to investigate, she was "bouncing" at it as it lay next to the pool.  I called her off of it, grabbed my skimmer off the pool & *encouraged* him away from Chevy........... I had to keep her from tracking him down a couple of times but she (in my opinion) is maturing right nicely!


Nicodemus said:


> It`s colored up purty. I haven`t seen one around the house here in a while now. I did move a canebrake rattler off into the woods not too long ago, that was too close to the house.  I done lost my urge to kill em anymore. Even cottonmouths.


  I wish I'd've snapped more pics of him, but I was trying to keep Chevy from checking him out.......
 nope, they won't get a pass from me, if they're in my yard, they're too close to my critters!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Teach her to sweep, mop or vacuum yet




Naw, all she wants to do is retrieve and eat . . .




blood on the ground said:


> mmmm, you jus broke the #1 rule.. always keep bacon in frig
> 
> 
> chootem,chootem
> ...





pstrahin said:


> Mornin Everybody.





kracker said:


> Morning y'all....





mudracing101 said:


> Mornin, lots to do today.




Moanin BOG, and all the rest of da idjit clan/family !!




Workin2Hunt said:


> You aint gonna get it done sittin here.





Get 'em Bobayyyyyyyy!!!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Grrrr.




Ms Sheryl ain't gonna play this game for long . . .




Keebs said:


> don't you come in here like that............. 'sides, I'm fixin to post a pic that's gonna make you smile!





I have seen more dead/runover Kingsnakes this year than ever before ????  I mean I can drive a 6 mile stretch and see 5-6 of 'em dead??   Saw some poor dood/dudette nailed a hog this morning.  Looked like they drug 'em for awhile.


Oh, and  ya Keebs !!  And NO Dawn still hasn't packed up and mailed your T-shirts.



I gotta crash shortly . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have seen more dead/runover Kingsnakes this year than ever before ????  I mean I can drive a 6 mile stretch and see 5-6 of 'em dead??   Saw some poor dood/dudette nailed a hog this morning.  Looked like they drug 'em for awhile.
> 
> 
> Oh, and  ya Keebs !!  And NO Dawn still hasn't packed up and mailed your T-shirts.
> ...


 I hardly even see them dead or alive.........
 no rush, I'll get it when I get it!
 you too, bign!
nighty-night!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Mornin' folks. 

Nice king snake Keebs.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Speakin of birthday's, today is mine.  I have a cool date of birth, 6-5-65.  Wifey is gonna make my favorite dinner and apple dumplins.  It's a good day!



Good Moanin and Happy Birthday!


Happy rainy Tuesday people!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 5, 2012)

*Morning greetings, w coffee at hand*

Busy last few days, ketchin'up just now.  C'mon rain!



StriperAddict said:


> A company group will be at Hartsfield today to welcome home some of our fine troops from service. I have the privelage of being a volunteer with the 2pm group... I can't wait! I gotta trust heaven that my emotions don't get the better of me. Seeing family re-united with our service folk ... it doesn't get better than that.


 
What an excellent event Friday afternoon. I worked with a great bunch from other areas in my company and we got along great, meeting some of our finest and escorting them to some good eats at the USO Center at Hartsield.  I'd highly recommend this to anyone wishing to say thanks to our military folks! There are many ways, of course, but this was one of the best!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Yall ever wonder what other people on here look like?  Here are a few pictures of me and my family at my sons wedding.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Moanin and Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> Happy rainy Tuesday people!



happy rainy tewzdy to you also! in the summer id take cloudy/rainy any day...i hate hot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, all she wants to do is retrieve and eat . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I also saw one just like Keebs pic run over yesterday, i have seen more this year than usual, i just thought it was that time of year



fitfabandfree said:


> Good Moanin and Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> Happy rainy Tuesday people!


What is this rain ya'll keep speakin of, my sprinklers are running everyday. 


StriperAddict said:


> Busy last few days, ketchin'up just now.  C'mon rain!
> 
> 
> 
> What an excellent event Friday afternoon. I worked with a great bunch from other areas in my company and we got along great, meeting some of our finest and escorting them to some good eats at the USO Center at Hartsield.  I'd highly recommend this to anyone wishing to say thanks to our military folks! There are many ways, of course, but this was one of the best!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yall ever wonder what other people on here look like?  Here are a few pictures of me and my family at my sons wedding.



Good looking family, who's the old looking dude:huh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Busy last few days, ketchin'up just now.  C'mon rain!
> 
> 
> 
> What an excellent event Friday afternoon. I worked with a great bunch from other areas in my company and we got along great, meeting some of our finest and escorting them to some good eats at the USO Center at Hartsield.  I'd highly recommend this to anyone wishing to say thanks to our military folks! There are many ways, of course, but this was one of the best!


 Hat's off to ya for participating!


pstrahin said:


> Yall ever wonder what other people on here look like?  Here are a few pictures of me and my family at my sons wedding.


 Nice lookin fam there, pstrahin!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yall ever wonder what other people on here look like?  Here are a few pictures of me and my family at my sons wedding.





And Happy B'day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of me


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> happy rainy tewzdy to you also! in the summer id take cloudy/rainy any day...i hate hot



Not me!  I want sunshine and 85!  Makes for good pool time.  This weather is keeping me from getting my tan on.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Jun 5, 2012)

Mud, if I was all powerful, I would gladly send the rain to ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Mud, if I was all powerful, I would gladly send the rain to ya!



Thanks , might try to go fishing , that usually brings the rain


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Here's a pic of me
> 
> View attachment 670471


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Not me!  I want sunshine and 85!  Makes for good pool time.  This weather is keeping me from getting my tan on.



aahhh tans are not what they are cracked up to be
come on October...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks , might try to go fishing , that usually brings the rain



Or wash your truck.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 5, 2012)

Mmmmm....Sausage biscuit with Mustard.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



So, you like that picture of Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> So, you like that picture of Mud?


somanycomments............................


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aahhh tans are not what they are cracked up to be
> come on October...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> somanycomments............................



Don't get banned.  Yu be fun to have around


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> somanycomments............................


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 5, 2012)

What's for lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> What's for lunch



I haven't decided yet; but I sho is hawngry


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Not me!  I want sunshine and 85!  Makes for good pool time.  This weather is keeping me from getting my tan on.





Workin2Hunt said:


> What's for lunch



chicken and rice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2012)

pork loin, baked potato slices, cornbread.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

repeat of yesterdays grilled poke chop & garlic/cheese mushed taters..........


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 5, 2012)

Burger king hmmmm yummy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Grease bomb cheekun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Grease bomb cheekun.



eewww that means itl bomb twice


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Cooked cabbage and polish sausage.  Uh Oh!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Here's a pic of me
> 
> View attachment 670471



Here's a pic of me


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Cooked cabbage and polish sausage.  Uh Oh!


pppffffrrrrrrrrrrt?


hdm03 said:


> Here's a pic of me



and all this time i thought that wuz you in yer avatar


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

chili's today, salad , bowl of chili, and loaded texas cheese fries.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Went and took 2 stands down last night to get em ready to move to the new club.  We hosed down pretty good with OFF.  Just had an itch on my leg and there was one of them thar little seed ticks.  At least it was only one.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

If this was any slower it'd be backin up


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Went and took 2 stands down last night to get em ready to move to the new club.  We hosed down pretty good with OFF.  Just had an itch on my leg and there was one of them thar little seed ticks.  _*At least it was only one*_.


  right now............


mudracing101 said:


> If this was any slower it'd be backin up


 this work stuff is KILLING ME!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 5, 2012)

Howdy folks. Seems all i have time for lately is a quick drive by. 

Got some time off wed and Thur but will be fixing lightening damage. 

Yall be good...or be good at it.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right now............
> 
> *and I'm skeered about where else they might pop up.*
> 
> ...



 Me too. I should have been born rich.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> right now............
> 
> this work stuff is KILLING ME!


You never answered me, is the pool up and going??? Did i miss the pool partay


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Seems all i have time for lately is a quick drive by.
> 
> Got some time off wed and Thur but will be fixing lightening damage.
> 
> Yall be good...or be good at it.



Hey Sterlo, see ya Sterlo


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy folks. Seems all i have time for lately is a quick drive by.
> 
> Got some time off wed and Thur but will be fixing lightening damage.
> 
> Yall be good...or be good at it.


 stop by when ya can!!!!!!!!


pstrahin said:


> Me too. I should have been born rich.





mudracing101 said:


> You never answered me, is the pool up and going??? Did i miss the pool partay
> 
> 
> Hey Sterlo, see ya Sterlo


OOooooooohhhhh, That's what you was talking 'bout........... I had answered ya, sorta......... but anyway, yeah, pool is up, but I gotta get my "shock it stuff" to get started......... forgot to get it last payday.  I have chlorine, but not a clue how much to put in it..........


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> stop by when ya can!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOooooooohhhhh, That's what you was talking 'bout........... I had answered ya, sorta......... but anyway, yeah, pool is up, but I gotta get my "shock it stuff" to get started......... forgot to get it last payday.  I have chlorine, but not a clue how much to put in it..........



How many gallons of water does your pool hold?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> stop by when ya can!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OOooooooohhhhh, That's what you was talking 'bout........... I had answered ya, sorta......... but anyway, yeah, pool is up, but I gotta get my "shock it stuff" to get started......... forgot to get it last payday.  I have chlorine, but not a clue how much to put in it..........



How big is the pool? Gallons i mean? The pool store can get you squared away pretty quick.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> How many gallons of water does your pool hold?


3,450 gals or there abouts, if I did the figuring right........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> How big is the pool? Gallons i mean? _*The pool store*_ can get you squared away pretty quick.


 gawd, didn't think about callin Mr. John, he could tell me!  I promise, this work stuff is gonna kill me yet, it's already burnin up what few brain cells I have!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 3,450 gals or there abouts, if I did the figuring right........



1/2 lb of shock should be about all you need.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> 1/2 lb of shock should be about all you need.


uuummm, how much liquid chlorine?  I have a whole jug of that right now.......... but no "shock it" stuff yet............. NEXT YEAR I will be buying the salt system, for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, gonna shut it down.............. Mud, you ready?


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuummm, how much liquid chlorine?  I have a whole jug of that right now.......... but no "shock it" stuff yet............. NEXT YEAR I will be buying the salt system, for sure!




It depends on the concentration of liquid chlorine that you have.  If it is 78% Chlorine, then you would need about 16 oz.  Do you have a sand filter?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, gonna shut it down.............. Mud, you ready?



Yep lets go


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

"There's a change in the funeral procession route for Lance Corporal Steve Sutton.

When his funeral ends Wednesday afternoon at Leesburg First Baptist, the procession will turn onto Main Street, cross the downtown square, then turn onto Walnut Street (U.S. 19 South) toward Albany.

The procession will NOT travel down Starksville Road to Robert B. Lee as originally planned.

Highway 32 in Lee County will be closed except for local traffic, from noon until the ceremonies conclude, from Lover's Lane Road back to the First Baptist Church.

The procession heads down Slappey Blvd., and will turn right onto 3rd Avenue in Albany, and head west to Dawson Road. It will turn right at the intersection, and proceed up the road to Crown Hill Cemetery, where the burial will take place.

You are asked to line Highway 19 between downtown Leesburg and 3rd Avenue in Albany to show your respects for Lance Corporal Sutton and his family.


They also ask that you display a small American flag if you have one."





Maybe I will see some of you here tomorrow.


----------



## kracker (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "There's a change in the funeral procession route for Lance Corporal Steve Sutton.
> 
> When his funeral ends Wednesday afternoon at Leesburg First Baptist, the procession will turn onto Main Street, cross the downtown square, then turn onto Walnut Street (U.S. 19 South) toward Albany.
> 
> ...



Wish I could be there Nic. I've only been to one and it was one of the most humbling things I've ever done.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

(Actually all 4)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Tonight's my Friday !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> "There's a change in the funeral procession route for Lance Corporal Steve Sutton.
> 
> When his funeral ends Wednesday afternoon at Leesburg First Baptist, the procession will turn onto Main Street, cross the downtown square, then turn onto Walnut Street (U.S. 19 South) toward Albany.
> 
> ...



Just got in from work, Nic. I missed the news. What time is the procession supposed to come thru?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight's my Friday !!!



Wanna come drink wid me  I'll pretend its Friday


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight's my Friday !!!



Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wanna come drink wid me  I'll pretend its Friday




Can you hold off til 7am ??




pstrahin said:


> Enjoy your weekend!





Gotta be back Saturday night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got in from work, Nic. I missed the news. What time is the procession supposed to come thru?





I think the procession leaves the church at 2:30. I`m gonna ride  down to where Mayhaw runs into 19 and set right there on the toolbox of Green. You`re welcome to join me. Anybody else in the area can too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I think the procession leaves the church at 2:30. I`m gonna ride  down to where Mayhaw runs into 19 and set right there on the toolbox of Green. You`re welcome to join me. Anybody else in the area can too.






Would if I were closer.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would if I were closer.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Capn Ds fer a fish plate........man I'm desperate


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Any of you live in the Cochran area? My wife is sitting on the side of the road with a blown tire and the roadside service guy says it'll be an hour before he can get there.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you hold off til 7am ??



I can but I wont 



Hankus said:


> Capn Ds fer a fish plate........man I'm desperate



Became double dozen shrimp plate 



rhbama3 said:


> Any of you live in the Cochran area? My wife is sitting on the side of the road with a blown tire and the roadside service guy says it'll be an hour before he can get there.



Im that far away at this point. Sorry bamer I'm no help this time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I can but I wont
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Cuz.
She just called and said they called and are on the way. Appreciate it. I reckon i need to show her AGAIN how to change a tire on her car.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, Cuz.
> She just called and said they called and are on the way. Appreciate it. I reckon i need to show her AGAIN how to change a tire on her car.



Make her actually change one in the driveway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Make her actually change one in the driveway.



I'll offer but she won't do it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> It depends on the concentration of liquid chlorine that you have.  If it is 78% Chlorine, then you would need about 16 oz.  Do you have a sand filter?


I have NO idea, I was even given a couple of jugs, one of them full....... poured some in, we'll see............. THANKS!!



Nicodemus said:


> "There's a change in the funeral procession route for Lance Corporal Steve Sutton.
> 
> When his funeral ends Wednesday afternoon at Leesburg First Baptist, the procession will turn onto Main Street, cross the downtown square, then turn onto Walnut Street (U.S. 19 South) toward Albany.
> 
> ...


Sure wish I could, it's an awesome experience, for sure!  I've only done it twice, will do it again as soon as I have the chance!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Tonight's my Friday !!!


 really?


Nicodemus said:


> I think the procession leaves the church at 2:30. I`m gonna ride  down to where Mayhaw runs into 19 and set right there on the toolbox of Green. You`re welcome to join me. Anybody else in the area can too.





rhbama3 said:


> I'll offer but she won't do it.


 why bother when ya ain't gotta???  OH, sorry, I'm one of those, yeah, I'll do it when I gotta............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have NO idea, I was even given a couple of jugs, one of them full....... poured some in, we'll see............. THANKS!!
> 
> 
> Sure wish I could, it's an awesome experience, for sure!  I've only done it twice, will do it again as soon as I have the chance!
> ...






Really . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have NO idea, I was even given a couple of jugs, one of them full....... poured some in, we'll see............. THANKS!!
> 
> 
> Sure wish I could, it's an awesome experience, for sure!  I've only done it twice, will do it again as soon as I have the chance!
> ...



I have no doubt you can take care of yourself or fix anything. Bubbette is NOT you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Really . . .





rhbama3 said:


> I have no doubt you can take care of yourself or fix anything. Bubbette is NOT you.


 I know, we's two different ladies all together............ andyaluvusboth............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, we's two different ladies all together............ andyaluvusboth............



Yes i do. 

Time to hit the bed. Been a long day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 5, 2012)

keebs,  dump some Cl in and wait a few hours for mixing then check (assuming you have a test kit) and if you need more add some.  The sun will be leaching it out so if you get a little too much it will be gone in days.   Chlorine in stabilizer will help prevent the loss.   I use powdered but it is hard to get to dissolve, which is why it is so good.  They make a liquid but it is expensive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

where'd erybody go ??


----------



## Hankus (Jun 5, 2012)

Watchin some kinda show bout stats


----------



## slip (Jun 5, 2012)

Ohhhh LAWD i dont know what someone fed my dog (Koda) but his belly has GOT to be upset and he wont get off of my bed My eyes are burning, im pretty sure my nose hair has been singed off and im feeling faint. I'd light a match but im skeerd this whole place might get blown sky high.


Somebody help.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

Poor doggie, he just wants to "share" with his daddy Slip!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Ohhhh LAWD i dont know what someone fed my dog (Koda) but his belly has GOT to be upset and he wont get off of my bed My eyes are burning, im pretty sure my nose hair has been singed off and im feeling faint. I'd light a match but im skeerd this whole place might get blown sky high.
> 
> 
> Somebody help.


Sure!!........ Blame it on the dog!!

I see Quack has taught you well!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sure!!........ Blame it on the dog!!
> 
> I see Quack has taught you well!!





Sue cut a LOUD one in the kitchen the other day, Dawn heard it in her bathroom, I hollered "SUZIEEEEEE", Dawn hollered "MILLLLLLLLLLLL".  I swear it was her !! 


Baaaaaaad doggie . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sure!!........ Blame it on the dog!!
> 
> I see Quack has taught you well!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sue cut a LOUD one in the kitchen the other day, Dawn heard it in her bathroom, I hollered "SUZIEEEEEE", Dawn hollered "MILLLLLLLLLLLL".  I swear it was her !!
> 
> 
> Baaaaaaad doggie . . .


Slip pay close attention!!!..........You are getting lessons from the master here!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Almost knocked out another 12 hrs !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Whoooooooot !!!  30 mo minutes . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

The white screen of death


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooot !!!  30 mo minutes . . .



I'll be there in bout 30


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

"I had my own look, just drunk enough to stand"

"She poured me into her Cadillac"

"I declare I'm the drunkest --------- anywhere"

Ahhh what a song


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'll be there in bout 30



Don't forget the go juice


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the go juice



Too hot to drink coffee in the mornins. I gotta cold glass in hand


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2012)

mernin  idjits


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin, Hankus, Blood, and to Quack if you are still upright at this point.

Between the dreaded "white screen" and the "forever" time that it takes to get onto this site anymore, it drives me crazy.  I have waited for 45 minutes this morning just to be able to wave my hand at you guys.  Every other site that I clicked on came up on the screen immediately BUT not GON.  I am beginning to think this site goes on strike every morning just to aggravate me.

Got lots of work to do today so ya'll have a good one.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

mornin ery budy!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

These new tennessee shoes is slick


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Almost fergotted



GOOD MORNIN IJITOCRACY


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

mornin, Broke one of my boot laces  but i fixed it


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> These new tennessee shoes is slick



Tennessee Walkers?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Too hot to drink coffee in the mornins. I gotta cold glass in hand





Hankus said:


> These new tennessee shoes is slick



Go easy on the cold ones so you can keep the rockys on the bottom instead of the tops.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Still upright !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Sandersville bound


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs,  dump some Cl in and wait a few hours for mixing then check (assuming you have a test kit) and if you need more add some.  The sun will be leaching it out so if you get a little too much it will be gone in days.   Chlorine in stabilizer will help prevent the loss.   I use powdered but it is hard to get to dissolve, which is why it is so good.  They make a liquid but it is expensive.


 Friend gave me 2 containers of the liquid, one was slap full, gonna start with what I got, I checked it this morning, had a gully washer of a rain this morning too but it was at the cloudy phase, will see what today brings!


slip said:


> Ohhhh LAWD i dont know what someone fed my dog (Koda) but his belly has GOT to be upset and he wont get off of my bed My eyes are burning, im pretty sure my nose hair has been singed off and im feeling faint. I'd light a match but im skeerd this whole place might get blown sky high.
> Somebody help.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sue cut a LOUD one in the kitchen the other day, Dawn heard it in her bathroom, I hollered "SUZIEEEEEE", Dawn hollered "MILLLLLLLLLLLL".  I swear it was her !!
> 
> 
> Baaaaaaad doggie . . .


 I can just hear it too!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't forget the go juice


MUCH needed too!


blood on the ground said:


> mernin  idjits


 hey kettle!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Got lots of work to do today so ya'll have a good one.


 me too, so I won't be here very long............


pstrahin said:


> mornin ery budy!


 mernin!


Hankus said:


> Too hot to drink coffee in the mornins. I gotta cold glass in hand


I've witnessed that...... 


mudracing101 said:


> mornin, Broke one of my boot laces  but i fixed it


 duct tape or gorilla glue?


Hooked On Quack said:


> Still upright !!!


 but not for long.........


Ok, this work thing is calling me, ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Tennessee Walkers?



Nike 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Go easy on the cold ones so you can keep the rockys on the bottom instead of the tops.



Appears that Monster ain werkin too good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sandersville bound






Dang nephew, wish I could take you to dinner.  How long are you gonna be in WACO???


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Ok, this work thing is calling me



So how is it since the old bat is gone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2012)

lazonya i luv lazonya


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang nephew, wish I could take you to dinner.  How long are you gonna be in WACO???



Its cool. Jus a quick there an back this mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> So how is it since the old bat is gone.






Well . . .







Word is Keebs can't handle the job and they're brangin the "Saint" back.


Now we all know that I'm not one to start rumors, so it must be true . . .


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> lazonya i luv lazonya



Thats hawt


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> lazonya i luv lazonya




I knew a girl called Lazonya . . . 





Hankus said:


> Its cool. Jus a quick there an back this mornin.





Dropped your call bro ???  Fixin to crash shortly


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Truer words were never mistyped


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I knew a girl called Lazonya . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Internet but no phone reception worth diddly


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> lazonya i luv lazonya



Dude, mee too.  Wifey made it for my birfday.

My middle son couldn't say lasagna, it came out like the scientific name for a part of the female anatomy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

I luv me some lasagna


----------



## kracker (Jun 6, 2012)

Morning folks..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Mornin kracker


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

lazagnee is good.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm thirsty


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

Workin2Hunt said:


> So how is it since the old bat is gone.


 WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> lazonya i luv lazonya


 me too!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Well . . .Word is Keebs can't handle the job and they're brangin the "Saint" back.
> Now we all know that I'm not one to start rumors, so it must be true . . .


 Don't quit your day job, you ain't dat funny, bigboy!


mudracing101 said:


> I luv me some lasagna


_*really?*_


kracker said:


> Morning folks..


 merinin!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

The company I work for was bought out by a publicly traded company.  I cannot believe all of the bureaucratic red tape that it has created.  You gotta fill out a request just to go to the can.

But, I am still gainfully employed.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> The company I work for was bought out by a publicly traded company.  I cannot believe all of the bureaucratic red tape that it has created.  You gotta fill out a request just to go to the can.
> 
> But, I am still gainfully employed.



That last part is the most important these days


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Slow as Quack shift today. Wassa dealio


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Slow as Quack shift today. Wassa dealio



Out working on the garden this morning.  Yesterday was the first cukes and peppers, today a mess of green beans.   Also realized yesterday that I had failed to put in okra.  That was one the agenda first oft today.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Out working on the garden this morning.  Yesterday was the first cukes and peppers, today a mess of green beans.   Also realized yesterday that I had failed to put in okra.  That was one the agenda first oft today.



Mines showin out right now on growth but not much production yet. Gettin a few squash an plenty lil bitty maters. Looking like I'll have a pile of okra


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mines showin out right now on growth but not much production yet. Gettin a few squash an plenty lil bitty maters. Looking like I'll have a pile of okra



Can't have too much okra.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mines showin out right now on growth but not much production yet. Gettin a few squash an plenty lil bitty maters. Looking like I'll have a pile of okra





gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't have too much okra.



My dad always planted rocks.  I know this to be true, because I always had to pick em.

I am envious of you guys that have the place and the means to plant a garden.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> My dad always planted rocks.  I know this to be true, because I always had to pick em.
> 
> I am envious of you guys that have the place and the means to plant a garden.



It ain all its cracked up to be, prolly more hassel than its worth.  Wanna come tend it an the birds for a couple days


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> The company I work for was bought out by a publicly traded company.  I cannot believe all of the bureaucratic red tape that it has created.  You gotta fill out a request just to go to the can.
> 
> _*But, I am still gainfully employed.*_





Hankus said:


> That last part is the most important these days





Hankus said:


> Slow as Quack shift today. Wassa dealio


 that work thingy again!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Out working on the garden this morning.  Yesterday was the first cukes and peppers, today a mess of green beans.   Also realized yesterday that I had failed to put in okra.  That was one the agenda first oft today.


I'll be having a late one this year......... mine's been in the ground uuummm one whole week............


gobbleinwoods said:


> Can't have too much okra.


 ya got that right!


pstrahin said:


> My dad always planted rocks.  I know this to be true, because I always had to pick em.
> 
> I am envious of you guys that have the place and the means to plant a garden.


 big pots...........container gardening is on the rise......

ok, gotta go................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2012)

i would rather be fishin


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I have found the best candidate on Woody's for the 2012 Grinch Award.  I think the guy I am talking about just hates life.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

i call the new drivler!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I think I have found the best candidate on Woody's for the 2012 Grinch Award.  I think the guy I am talking about just hates life.



Wouldnt be so bad, but nobody makes it out alive


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> i call the new drivler!



Whatcha gonna call it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> i call the new drivler!


 jumpin da gun, ain't ya?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jumpin da gun, ain't ya?



makin sure i get it


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> jumpin da gun, ain't ya?



Shouldn't he be fishin or girlinizing


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Shouldn't he be fishin or girlinizing



rainin to hard to fish an the girls aint outas summerschool


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> rainin to hard to fish an the girls aint outas summerschool



AAHHH the memories


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> makin sure i get it



Did pseudodad give you the okeedokee to jump the gun?


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> rainin to hard to fish an the girls aint outas summerschool



Well that is a delima...........call Unk for further advise


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> AAHHH the memories



Some times I wish I remember


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> rainin to hard to fish an the girls aint outas summerschool



Goin too hep dem wid da homwerk?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Shouldn't he be fishin or girlinizing


 dat's what I wuz thinkin.............


Seth carter said:


> rainin to hard to fish an the girls aint outas _summer school_


 you didn't have to go this time?


blood on the ground said:


> AAHHH the memories


  I'm listenin..........


Hankus said:


> Well that is a delima...........call Unk for further advise


yeah, call him now, wake him from his nap, he oughta get an earful after doing that.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Some times I wish I remember



its names that i cant remember


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its names that i cant remember



Herd dat


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> its names that i cant remember





Hankus said:


> Herd dat



There was a post on here a while back about being tired in the afternoon and needing B12 or 5 hour energy.  Then the poster told that he was ONLY 20 years old.  At 20 I spent all day on the flight line for Uncle sam and the rest of time chasen girls and drinkin beer.  I don't know if the JP4 or the beer is why I can't remember their names.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Goin too hep dem wid da homwerk?



thats what we want you to think anyways


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> There was a post on here a while back about being tired in the afternoon and needing B12 or 5 hour energy.  Then the poster told that he was ONLY 20 years old.  At 20 I spent all day on the flight line for Uncle sam and the rest of time chasen girls and drinkin beer.  I don't know if the JP4 or the beer is why I can't remember their names.


 thanks for your service!


Seth carter said:


> thats what we want you to think anyways


 yeah, keep on thinkin that's what we're thinkin............


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> rainin to hard to fish an the girls aint outas summerschool



So you like the dumb girls.......nothin wrong with dat


----------



## Keebs (Jun 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> So you like the dumb girls.......nothin wrong with dat


~birds of a feather~


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

I love going to the DMV in Fulton County.  They are the kindest and most intelligent folks I know.

Now I need a drank!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I love going to the DMV in Fulton County.  They are the kindest and most intelligent folks I know.
> 
> Now I need a drank!



I'd drink to that  Love me some DMV


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Lets see how long it takes me to get this closed


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

1....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

2..


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Does this count as padding my post count


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello hello hello


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Beer beer beer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

I will


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

try to


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## pstrahin (Jun 6, 2012)

do my part


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

WWassa you doin


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> try to



Help


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

About missed the end of this one


----------



## Hankus (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah ya did


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 6, 2012)

Bar's still open !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Fo how long


----------

